# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  कॉमिक्स की भरमार

## draculla

*मित्र मैं यहाँ पर कॉमिक्स के लिंक दूँगा/
जिसे आप डाउनलोड कर के पढ़ सकेगें/
यदि आप कॉमिक्स के प्रेमी है और आप की कोई पसंद है तो आप यहाँ लिखे/
मैं आप की फरमाईस पूरी करने की कोशिश करूँगा/
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *मित्र मैं यहाँ पर कॉमिक्स के लिंक दूँगा/
> जिसे आप डाउनलोड कर के पढ़ सकेगें/
> यदि आप कॉमिक्स के प्रेमी है और आप की कोई पसंद है तो आप यहाँ लिखे/
> मैं आप की फरमाईस पूरी करने की कोशिश करूँगा/
> धन्यवाद*


कृपया राज कॉमिक्स का जनुअरी 2011 सेट के लिंक उपलभ्द कार्यें

----------


## gulluu

सदाचारी बांकेलाल

http://www.mediafire.com/?7gc59civmcaz6sc

----------


## gulluu

नागराज और आदमखोर
http://www.mediafire.com/?jcm7omdt37fnve7

----------


## gulluu

चांदनी चौक टू चाइना
http://www.mediafire.com/?xje2ci3x5d6f12f

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

गुल्लू भाई बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद अआप के इस प्रयास के लिए 
हवालदार बहादुर और कुरुक्बांड के सभी कॉमिक्स उपलभ्द करावें 
  तिरंगा के पुराने सभी कॉमिक्स यदि दे सकते हैं तो वो भी उपलभ्द कार्यें 
 क्या वेदप्रकाश शर्मा के नोवेल मिल सकते हैं

----------


## gulluu

> गुल्लू भाई बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद अआप के इस प्रयास के लिए 
> हवालदार बहादुर और कुरुक्बांड के सभी कॉमिक्स उपलभ्द करावें 
>   तिरंगा के पुराने सभी कॉमिक्स यदि दे सकते हैं तो वो भी उपलभ्द कार्यें 
>  क्या वेदप्रकाश शर्मा के नोवेल मिल सकते हैं


नावेल मुश्किल हैं बाकि सभी कॉमिक मिल जाएँगी .
आपने हवलदार बहादुर माँगा मतलब आपको मनोज कॉमिक्स ज्यादा पसंद हैं ?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मुझे सारी
 कॉमिक्स पसंद हैं कितनी तो बंद हो गयी 
जटायू, प्रिंसे, शाकाल और इनके समकालीन सभी हीरोज़

----------


## groopji

*एक मेरी ओर से भी स्वीकार करें*


*http://www.filesonic.com/file/767592..._Varankand.pdf*

----------


## mr josef

केवल कवर है………॥या पूरी कामिक्स्………………॥?????  ????

----------


## draculla

> केवल कवर है………॥या पूरी कामिक्स्………………॥?????  ????


*कवर के ऊपर या नीचे देखें/
आपको डाउनलोड की लिंक मिलेगी/*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

आप सबके लिए बिना डाउनलोड किये पढने का एक लिंक दे रहा  हूँ.. जहाँ पर आपके पसंदीदा किरदारों के लगभग सभी नए पुराने कॉमिक्स  मिलेंगे...

तो मित्रो मज़ा लीजिये...

www.pyaretoons.com

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

अगर अच्छा लगे लिंक तो जवाब जरूर दीजियेगा

----------


## draculla

*हेड्रोन*

----------


## draculla

*डेड और एलाइव*

----------


## draculla

*लक्ष्य बेधी*

----------


## draculla

*हम होंगे कामयाब*

----------


## rvind

बहुत अच्छा है.धन्यवाद  :Tiranga:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> आप सबके लिए बिना डाउनलोड किये पढने का एक लिंक दे रहा  हूँ.. जहाँ पर आपके पसंदीदा किरदारों के लगभग सभी नए पुराने कॉमिक्स  मिलेंगे...
> 
> तो मित्रो मज़ा लीजिये...
> 
> www.pyaretoons.com





> अगर अच्छा लगे लिंक तो जवाब जरूर दीजियेगा



आप जो कोई भी हैं एक बात दिमाग  में बसा लीजिये हमारे सूत्र (thesajid135 .draculla .vikram .gullu) को गन्दा न कीजिये 
वरना मैं आपकी शिकायत करून गा  फॉण्ट साइज़ को छोटा करने में आप का क्या जाता है ??

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> बहुत अच्छा है.धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद् मित्र कोई डिमांड हो  तो बाताओ

----------


## Lofar

अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हो मित्र .. लगे रहो 
:clap::clap:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हो मित्र .. लगे रहो 
> :clap::clap:



धन्यवाद मित्र कैसे हो

----------


## aaiina

*ड्रैकुला जी, साजिद जी और गुल्लू जी, आप सभी का प्रयास बहुत ही सराहनीय है. मेरी तरफ से बधाई स्वीकार करें.* 

*:clap:       :clap:        :clap:*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

me mob par pad sakti hu kya draculla ji. batana.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Attachment 31722


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SHWU178E

मेरे मित्र प्रिंसे ऑफ़ इंडिया की डिमांड पर जिन्होंने pm  से माँगी थी

----------


## Prince of India

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र, बहुत दोनों से इस लिंक की तलाश में था. :salut::salut:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> Maine aapko reputation de di hai....


धन्यवाद् मेरे भाइयों को मत भूलना 
कोई और डिमांड है तो बोलो

----------


## sandy619

[quote][quote]

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

[QUOTE=sandy619;53621][quote]
साफ़ साफ़ लिखो

----------


## draculla

> me mob par pad sakti hu kya draculla ji. Batana.


*थोडा मुश्किल है/क्यूँ की इसे आप डाउनलोड करना पडता है/फिर उसके अंदर एक ज़िप या pdf फाइल होती है जिसमे कॉमिक्स सेव होती है/यदि आप का मोबाइल इसे सपोर्ट करता है तो जरुर पढ़ सकती हैं/नहीं तो नहीं/
यदि आप भी कॉमिक्स की शौकीन है तो आप उस कॉमिक्स का नाम लिखें/मैं आप के मुताबिक उसे लोड कर दूँगा जिससे आप कॉमिक्स आराम से पढ़ सकेंगीं/*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

Itna pareshan nahi karugi. bahut bar school me comices padne par piti hu. purane din yad dila diye. . .

----------


## sushilnkt

प्रयास बहुत ही सराहनीय है. मेरी तरफ से बधाई स्वीकार करें.

----------


## draculla

> Itna pareshan nahi karugi. bahut bar school me comices padne par piti hu. purane din yad dila diye. . .


*इसमे परेशानी की कोई बात नहीं है/यदि आप फिर से बचपन की याद तजा करना चाहती है तो हम आप की मदद करेंगें और इससे हमें खुशी होगी/*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

bakelal is my fav. . . . 5

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *इसमे परेशानी की कोई बात नहीं है/यदि आप फिर से बचपन की याद तजा करना चाहती है तो हम आप की मदद करेंगें और इससे हमें खुशी होगी/*


भाई आप  ऐसा करो   एक बांकेलाल के कॉमिक्स का सूत्र बनाकर  और उसमें direct  कॉमिक्स  पोस्ट कर दो 
यहाँ मत करना

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

thesajid ji tu ki jagah aap ka b use kar sakte ho. to zyada accha lgega mitra.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> thesajid ji tu ki jagah aap ka b use kar sakte ho. to zyada accha lgega mitra.


ये बात तो है पूजा जी  लेकिन हम  मित्रों में चलता है फिर भी आगे से ध्यान रखूंगा 
धन्यवाद्

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

lakin yaha padte hue accha nahi lagta .bura laga ho  to batana.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> lakin yaha padte hue accha nahi lagta .bura laga ho  to batana.


]
अरे नहीं यार  दोस्तों में न माफ़ी ना थैंक्स  
  इसका मतलब ये नहीं के आप लोग रेपुताटेशन ही न दे   हा हा हा

----------


## draculla

> भाई आप  ऐसा करो   एक बांकेलाल के कॉमिक्स का सूत्र बनाकर  और उसमें direct  कॉमिक्स  पोस्ट कर दो 
> यहाँ मत करना



*मित्र मेरे पास बहुत सारे सूत्रों का लोड है/और मेरे सभी सूत्र मैं अपडेट करता हूँ/यदि संभव हो तो ये भार आप ले लो/*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *मित्र मेरे पास बहुत सारे सूत्रों का लोड है/और मेरे सभी सूत्र मैं अपडेट करता हूँ/यदि संभव हो तो ये भार आप ले लो/*



भाई की बात मैं तैयार हूँ  पर 
मेरे पास बांकेलाल के सभी कॉमिक्स नहीं है 
पूजा जी आप कौन सा कॉमिक्स पढना चाहेंगी

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

koi b apni pasand ka pada do mitra.

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> अगर अच्छा लगे लिंक तो जवाब जरूर दीजियेगा


बहुत  बहुत  धन्यवाद्  इस  लिंक  के  लिए. काफी  दिनों  से  मैं  अपने  पसंदीदा  सुपर हीरो "सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव" की सीरिज ढून्ढ रही थी और  मुझे सब के सब  यहाँ मिल गए!!^_^

----------


## Prince of India

> धन्यवाद् मेरे भाइयों को मत भूलना 
> कोई और डिमांड है तो बोलो


अगर Doga my brother की लिंक भी दे दें तो आपका आभारी रहूँगा.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

बात ऐसी है की मेरे ख्याल से अगर किसी को बेह्तार्र लिंक  मिल जाता है तो उससे किसी को तकलीफ नहीं होनी चाहिए.... जो लिंक मैंने दिया  है उसमे लगभग  सभी नयी पुराणी कॉमिक्स हैं... जिसे सभी जब चाहे तब पढ़ सकते  हैं... इससे आपको तकलीफ हुई उसके लिए मैं कुछ नहीं बोल सकता ...



> आप जो कोई भी हैं एक बात दिमाग  में बसा लीजिये हमारे सूत्र (thesajid135 .draculla .vikram .gullu) को गन्दा न कीजिये 
> वरना मैं आपकी शिकायत करून गा  फॉण्ट साइज़ को छोटा करने में आप का क्या जाता है ??

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

http://pyaretoons.com/Comics.php?Pag...fcb1#ComicsTop मित्र आपके लिए डोगा माय ब्रदर   और बाकी सभी कॉमिक्स आप यहाँ पर पढ़ सकते हैं...



> अगर Doga my brother की लिंक भी दे दें तो आपका आभारी रहूँगा.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

धन्यवाद की जरूरत नहीं मित्र.. यहाँ पर सभी मनोरंजन के लिए  आते हैं.. अगर मेरे किसी लिंक से आपका मनोरंजन होता है तो मेरे लिए ख़ुशी  की बात है...



> बहुत  बहुत  धन्यवाद्  इस  लिंक  के  लिए. काफी  दिनों  से  मैं  अपने  पसंदीदा  सुपर हीरो "सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव" की सीरिज ढून्ढ रही थी और  मुझे सब के सब  यहाँ मिल गए!!^_^

----------


## Prince of India

> धन्यवाद की जरूरत नहीं मित्र.. यहाँ पर सभी मनोरंजन के लिए  आते हैं.. अगर मेरे किसी लिंक से आपका मनोरंजन होता है तो मेरे लिए ख़ुशी  की बात है...


Aapne sachmuch kamaal ki link di hai, par yahan se download kaise karte hain?

----------


## gulluu

*Bankelal- Budhihari khajana*








     Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CZWNXgE 
*

Bankelal Shubh mangal savdhan*





     Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NhtapJV/subh mangal savadhan.pdf 

*Bankelal sone ki leed*






Link

     Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/eZbFaRb/sone ki leed.pdf 

*Bankelal gadhadhari Bankelal*





     Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/tkKUaQw/gadhadhari bankelal.pdf 

*
*

----------


## gulluu

*Bankelal satvan ghoda*





 	Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CZsGjXU/satva ghoda.pdf

----------


## gulluu

*Bankelal angoor khatte*





 	Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/M3dYatk/Angoor Khatte.pdf

----------


## gulluu

*Bankelal doodh ghas*





 	Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/f4GZprs/Doodh Ghaas.pdf

----------


## gulluu

*Bankelal bali ke bakre*




 	Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kFsKkJV/Bali ke bakre.pdf

----------


## gulluu

*Bankelal tedi poonch*




 	Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/vQgySGH/Tedi Poonch.pdf

----------


## gulluu

*Bankelal kukduku*






 	Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/sU7jd9v/Kukduku.pdf

----------


## gulluu

*Bankelal jalyaksh
*



 	Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Zb3awcv/Jalyaksh.pdf

----------


## gulluu

*Bankelal naaniyaan*





 	Code:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/h8QRkMG/Naaniyaan.pdf

----------


## Prince of India

गुल्लु जी, Doga my brother की डाउनलोडिग लिन्क दे सकते है?

----------


## draculla

*डोगा माय ब्रदर*

----------


## draculla

*वृद्ध वारियर 


*

----------


## Prince of India

धन्यवाद draculla जी, आपकी सेवा मैं reputation........

----------


## Prince of India

मुझे fighter toads की "खून चोर" भी उपलभ्ध करा दीजिये, एक मित्र से उसे पढने का वादा किया है....

----------


## sanjeetspice

ek sexy कॉमिक्स ka link bhi de do dost

----------


## draculla

*खून चोर*

----------


## draculla

> ek sexy कॉमिक्स ka link bhi de do dost


 *सेक्सी कॉमिक्स का लिंक यहाँ नहीं दे सकते हैं/
यह एक सामान्य विभाग है/*

----------


## draculla

> धन्यवाद draculla जी, आपकी सेवा मैं reputation........


मित्र मैंने आप की फरमाईस दे दी है/लेकिन आप के कहने के बाबजूद मुझे आप की ओर से कोई पॉइंट नहीं मिला है/

इसे पढ़े 

* रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे दें*

----------


## aaiina

*मित्र बचपन में मैनड्रैक और लोथार की कोमिक्स पढ़ते थे उसका लिंक है कहीं पर ?*

----------


## sanjeetspice

> *सेक्सी कॉमिक्स का लिंक यहाँ नहीं दे सकते हैं/
> यह एक सामान्य विभाग है/*



ok to bhai asa kro mughe mail kr de kosis kre ki sexy komix hindi me ho

----------


## Prince of India

> मित्र मैंने आप की फरमाईस दे दी है/लेकिन आप के कहने के बाबजूद मुझे आप की ओर से कोई पॉइंट नहीं मिला है/
> 
> इसे पढ़े 
> 
> * रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे दें*


माफ़ करें draculla जी, मैं पोइंट्स देना भूल गया था.

----------


## bhoomi ji

सूत्र के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाइयाँ
लेकिन हमें दुःख है की कोई भी कामिक्स खुल नहीं रही हैं
file damage  दिखा रहा है

----------


## draculla

> सूत्र के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाइयाँ
> लेकिन हमें दुःख है की कोई भी कामिक्स खुल नहीं रही हैं
> file damage  दिखा रहा है


मैं देखता हूँ/कल तक में ठीक हो जायेगा/

----------


## Prince of India

draculla जी doga की "खराब कानून" की लिंक दे सकते हैं?

----------


## bhoomi ji

> मैं देखता हूँ/कल तक में ठीक हो जायेगा/


 समस्या अब भी बरक़रार है 
अब भी कामिक्स नहीं खुल रही हैं

----------


## draculla

> समस्या अब भी बरक़रार है 
> अब भी कामिक्स नहीं खुल रही हैं


भूमि जी मैं ४ से ५ कॉमिक्स डाउनलोड कर के देखें हैं/
सभी ठीक से डाउनलोड भी हो रही है और कॉमिक्स खुल भी रही है/
कृपया आप स्नेपशोट डाले जिससे मुझे समस्या समझने में मदद मिले/

----------


## draculla

*काली विधवा*

----------


## draculla

*खराब कानून*

----------


## Prince of India

आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया...

----------


## draculla

> आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया...


 *आप का स्वागत है मित्र 
यदि और कोई फरमाईश हो तो बताइए/*

----------


## Lofar

*बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है यहाँ आकर लगा जैसे मैं अपने बचपन में  लौट गया* .............:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## bhoomi ji

> भूमि जी मैं ४ से ५ कॉमिक्स डाउनलोड कर के देखें हैं/
> सभी ठीक से डाउनलोड भी हो रही है और कॉमिक्स खुल भी रही है/
> कृपया आप स्नेपशोट डाले जिससे मुझे समस्या समझने में मदद मिले/



डाऊनलोड होने के बाद ओपन करने पर ये मसेज दिखा  रहा  है




*
adobe reader could not open 'kharab kaanun.rar' because it is either not a supported file type
or because the file has been damaged (for example, it was sent as an email attachment and wasn't correctly decoded)*




और कई फ़ाइल तो डाउनलोड ही नहीं हो रही हैं

----------


## draculla

> डाऊनलोड होने के बाद ओपन करने पर ये मसेज दिखा  रहा  है
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> adobe reader could not open 'kharab kaanun.rar' because it is either not a supported file type
> or because the file has been damaged (for example, it was sent as an email attachment and wasn't correctly decoded)*
> 
> ...



आप अपना अडोप रीडर अपडेट कर लें/शायद समस्या ठीक हो जाए/
क्यूंकि अभी तक किसी को भी समस्या नहीं हुई/
कौन सी फाइल डाउनलोड नहीं हो रही है/
कृपया बताएँ मैं फिर से देखता हूँ/

----------


## draculla

क्या आप के कंप्यूटर में rar file को extract करने का सॉफ्टवेर है?

----------


## bhoomi ji

> आप अपना अडोप रीडर अपडेट कर लें/शायद समस्या ठीक हो जाए/
> क्यूंकि अभी तक किसी को भी समस्या नहीं हुई/
> कौन सी फाइल डाउनलोड नहीं हो रही है/
> कृपया बताएँ मैं फिर से देखता हूँ/


 *"डेड और अलाइव" "हम होंगे कामयाब" "लक्ष्य भेधी "*
 केवल ये  फ़ाइल सही हैं बाकी कोई भी ओपन नहीं हो रही है

----------


## bhoomi ji

> क्या आप के कंप्यूटर में rar file को extract करने का सॉफ्टवेर है?


 शायद नहीं

----------


## draculla

> *"डेड और अलाइव" "हम होंगे कामयाब" "लक्ष्य भेधी "*
>  केवल ये  फ़ाइल सही हैं बाकी कोई भी ओपन नहीं हो रही है


अब आप ही देख लीजिए कितने सारे लोगों ने मेरे द्वारा दीजिए लिंक से कॉमिक्स डाउनलोड कर चुके है/
अभी तक आप जैसे समस्या किसी को नहीं आई हैं/मैंने भी अभी चेक किया सभी लिंक ठीक से काम कर रहा है/
मालूम नहीं आप के साथ क्या समस्या आ रही है/

----------


## bhoomi ji

> अब आप ही देख लीजिए कितने सारे लोगों ने मेरे द्वारा दीजिए लिंक से कॉमिक्स डाउनलोड कर चुके है/
> अभी तक आप जैसे समस्या किसी को नहीं आई हैं/मैंने भी अभी चेक किया सभी लिंक ठीक से काम कर रहा है/
> मालूम नहीं आप के साथ क्या समस्या आ रही है/



तो इसका समाधान बताइए
 क्या करें?

----------


## draculla

> शायद नहीं


ठीक है/आप इस लिंक पर जा कर सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड कर के फिर से प्रयास करें/
शायद आप की समस्या दूर हो जाये/

http://filehippo.com/download_winrar_32/9150/

----------


## draculla

*आपके कंप्यूटर में file extract वाला सॉफ्टवेर नहीं है/आप डाउनलोड कर के इंस्टाल कर लें आप की समस्या दूर हो जायेगी/*

----------


## bhoomi ji

> *आपके कंप्यूटर में file extract वाला सॉफ्टवेर नहीं है/आप डाउनलोड कर के इंस्टाल कर लें आप की समस्या दूर हो जायेगी/*


 पर इसमें हर एक पेज  अलग अलग दिखाई दे रहा है
क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता की सब एक साथ दिखाई दें
जैसे और कामिक्स मैं दिकह्यी दे रह हैं

----------


## draculla

> पर इसमें हर एक पेज  अलग अलग दिखाई दे रहा है
> क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता की सब एक साथ दिखाई दें
> जैसे और कामिक्स मैं दिकह्यी दे रह हैं


usake liye pdf file banani hogi/
jiska software mere pas nahi hai/

----------


## badboy123455

> *मित्र मैं यहाँ पर कॉमिक्स के लिंक दूँगा/
> जिसे आप डाउनलोड कर के पढ़ सकेगें/
> यदि आप कॉमिक्स के प्रेमी है और आप की कोई पसंद है तो आप यहाँ लिखे/
> मैं आप की फरमाईस पूरी करने की कोशिश करूँगा/
> धन्यवाद*


 draculla जी क्या आप राज कॉमिक्स की फ्रेडी सीरीज [[horror] उपलब्ध करवा सकते हे धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

*डायन माँ 

*

----------


## draculla

*प्रेत गठरी 


*

----------


## draculla

*प्रकोप 


*

----------


## draculla

*गधाधारी बांकेलाल*

----------


## draculla

*सोने की लीद*

----------


## draculla

> पर इसमें हर एक पेज  अलग अलग दिखाई दे रहा है
> क्या ऐसा नहीं हो सकता की सब एक साथ दिखाई दें
> जैसे और कामिक्स मैं दिकह्यी दे रह हैं


 *
इसमे ज्यादा परेशानी वाली बात नहीं है/
जैसे आप चित्र देखते हैं/
उसी तरह पहले पेज से शुरू करें और नेक्स्ट करते जाए/
इससे आप को कॉमिक्स पढाने में कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी/*

----------


## bhoomi ji

> *
> इसमे ज्यादा परेशानी वाली बात नहीं है/
> जैसे आप चित्र देखते हैं/
> उसी तरह पहले पेज से शुरू करें और नेक्स्ट करते जाए/
> इससे आप को कॉमिक्स पढाने में कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी/*



*जी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
आप "डोगा" की अधिक से अधिक कामिक्स पोस्ट करें
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Prince of India

Draculla जी डोगा की "बिच्छू" का लिन्क देने की क्रपा करें.

----------


## draculla

*बिच्छु*

----------


## Prince of India

Dracula जी, डोगा की "doga tere karan" aur "nassor doga" उप्लब्ध करा दीजिये.

----------


## draculla

*डोगा तेरे कारण 

*

----------


## draculla

*नासूर 


*

----------


## Prince of India

धन्यवाद Draculla जी, मेरी अगली फ़रमाइश डोगा की  "वफ़ा" और "वफ़ादार" की है.

----------


## draculla

> धन्यवाद Draculla जी, मेरी अगली फ़रमाइश डोगा की  "वफ़ा" और "वफ़ादार" की है.


भाई आप एक लिस्ट बनाओ और उसमे कम से कम ५ कॉमिक्स की फरमाईस डालिए/
आप ही एक मात्र सदस्य है जो फरमाईस दे रहे हैं/इसके लिए धन्यवाद /
थोड़ी ज्यादा फरमाईस कीजिये/ताकि मुझे भी लोड करने में मज़ा आये/

----------


## Prince of India

> भाई आप एक लिस्ट बनाओ और उसमे कम से कम ५ कॉमिक्स की फरमाईस डालिए/
> आप ही एक मात्र सदस्य है जो फरमाईस दे रहे हैं/इसके लिए धन्यवाद /
> थोड़ी ज्यादा फरमाईस कीजिये/ताकि मुझे भी लोड करने में मज़ा आये/


 Draculla जी मुझे लगा था कि आप को एक एक करके फ़रमाइश सुनना ज्यादा अच्छा लगेगा, पर यदि आप खुद ही कह रहे हैं तो क्रप्या मुझे डोगा की पूरी "ऎक्स्प्रेस वे" सीरीज़ की दे दीजिये.

----------


## hotfriendr

draculla ji raj series ke alawa bhi comics daliye like chacha choudry, billu, hawaldar bahadur, pinky etc etc

----------


## John69

ड्रेकुला जी आप अच्छा काम कर रहे है... धन्यवाद्  !!!!!
मुझे तो बचपन से ही हास्य कॉमिक्स ही पसदं है....
चाचा चौदरी और पिंकी मेरी पसंदीदा कॉमिक्स रही है..
मेरा बचपन का हीरो (Childhood Hero) भी साबू ही रहा है..............

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मित्र  डोगा की born in blood   पूरी सीरीज चाहिए

----------


## bhoomi ji

*डोगा की "लक्ष्य पुरुष" का लिंक दें 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## draculla

*वफ़ा 



*

----------


## draculla

*वफादार 

*

----------


## draculla

> Draculla जी मुझे लगा था कि आप को एक एक करके फ़रमाइश सुनना ज्यादा अच्छा लगेगा, पर यदि आप खुद ही कह रहे हैं तो क्रप्या मुझे डोगा की पूरी "ऎक्स्प्रेस वे" सीरीज़ की दे दीजिये.





> मित्र  डोगा की born in blood   पूरी सीरीज चाहिए


मित्र इस सीरीज में कौन कौन सी कॉमिक्स आती है/
जरा बताने का कष्ट करे/
इससे मुझे कॉमिक्स डालने में आसानी होगी/

----------


## draculla

*मैं यहाँ पर 2010 की पूरी सीरीज डालने जा रहा हू/
आशा करता हूँ की आप को पसंद आएगी/*

----------


## draculla

*दिव्य सुंदरी 



*

----------


## draculla

*अंडर अरेस्ट*

----------


## draculla

*डोगा हाय हाय 





*

----------


## draculla

*ब्लैक कंप्यूटर*

----------


## draculla

*स्टील का आदमी 




*

----------


## draculla

> *डोगा की "लक्ष्य पुरुष" का लिंक दें 
> धन्यवाद*


*भूमि जी इस नाम की मुझे की कॉमिक्स नह मिली है/**"लक्ष्य भेदी" मिला लेकिन "लक्ष्य पुरुष" नहीं/
*

----------


## draculla

*चुनौती 

*

----------


## draculla

*चेहरा 

*

----------


## Prince of India

> *डोगा की "लक्ष्य पुरुष" का लिंक दें 
> धन्यवाद*





> *भूमि जी इस नाम की मुझे की कॉमिक्स नह मिली है/**"लक्ष्य भेदी" मिला लेकिन "लक्ष्य पुरुष" नहीं/
> *


भूमि जी, लक्ष्य पुरुष अभी रिलीज़ ही नही हुई है. राज़ कोमिक्स के अगले सेट में रिलीज़ होगी, तब तक आपको इन्तज़ार करना पडेगा.

----------


## draculla

> भूमि जी, लक्ष्य पुरुष अभी रिलीज़ ही नही हुई है. राज़ कोमिक्स के अगले सेट में रिलीज़ होगी, तब तक आपको इन्तज़ार करना पडेगा.


धन्यवाद भाई कन्फुजन खत्म करने के लिए/

----------


## Prince of India

> मित्र इस सीरीज में कौन कौन सी कॉमिक्स आती है/
> जरा बताने का कष्ट करे/
> इससे मुझे कॉमिक्स डालने में आसानी होगी/


 Draculla जी ये रही born in blood सीरीज़ की पूरी लिस्ट-

1- डोगा तेरे कारण
2- नासूर डोगा
3- निकल पडा डोगा
4- भूखा डोगा
5- सो जा डोगा
6- वफ़ा
7- वफ़ादार
8- डोगा हिन्दू है
9- अपना भाई डोगा
10- डोगा हाय हाय
11- रो पडा डोगा
12- डोगा का कर्फ़्यू
13- एक्स्प्रेस हाईवे
14- स्पीड एक्स
15-स्पीड ब्रेकर
16- थांबा

ये पूरी सीरीज़ कई उप सीरीज़ में विभाजित है, जिनमें पहली दो कोमिक्स की अपनी अलग कहानी है. उसके बाद की तीन कोमिक्स की अलग कहानी है फिर वफ़ा और वफ़ादार की अपनी अलग कहानी है, फिर डोगा हिन्दू है सीरीज़ डोगा का कर्फ़्यू तक है और अन्तिम उप सीरीज़ एक्स्प्रेस वे है जिसमें एक्स्प्रेस हाईवे से लेकर थांबा तक की कोमिक्स आती हैं.
मेरी डिमांड इस पूरी सीरीज़ की नहीं है, वो तो आपने लिस्ट मांगी थी इसीलिये दे रहा हूं मुझे तो सिर्फ़ इसकी उप सीरीज़ "एक्स्प्रेस वे" चाहिये, जिसमें 13 से 16 नंबर तक की कोमिक्स आती हैं.

----------


## draculla

> Draculla जी ये रही born in blood सीरीज़ की पूरी लिस्ट-
> 
> 1- डोगा तेरे कारण
> 2- नासूर डोगा
> 3- निकल पडा डोगा
> 4- भूखा डोगा
> 5- सो जा डोगा
> 6- वफ़ा
> 7- वफ़ादार
> ...



*धन्यवाद .....कल सुबह मिल जायेगी/*

----------


## Prince of India

> *मैं यहाँ पर 2010 की पूरी सीरीज डालने जा रहा हू/
> आशा करता हूँ की आप को पसंद आएगी/*


आपसे किसने कहा कि ये 2010 की सीरीज़ है, इनमें से एक भी कोमिक्स 2010 में रिलीज़ नहीं हुई, सिर्फ़ चुनौती और चेहरा को छोड कर.

----------


## draculla

> आपसे किसने कहा कि ये 2010 की सीरीज़ है, इनमें से एक भी कोमिक्स 2010 में रिलीज़ नहीं हुई, सिर्फ़ चुनौती और चेहरा को छोड कर.


हाँ लिखने में गलती हो गयी है/ये २००९ की सीरीज हैं/

----------


## Prince of India

> हाँ लिखने में गलती हो गयी है/ये २००९ की सीरीज हैं/


ओह माफ़ करें, पर क्या आप २००९ की सारी कोमिक्स पोस्ट करेंगे?

----------


## draculla

> ओह माफ़ करें, पर क्या आप २००९ की सारी कोमिक्स पोस्ट करेंगे?


*यदि आप को चाहिए तो मैं जरुर करूँगा और नहीं चाहिए होगी तो भी करूँगा/
क्यूंकि एक बार जो मैंने कमिटमेंट कर दिया तो मैं अपनी भी नहीं सुनता हूँ/
हा हा हा हा हा हा*

----------


## draculla

*set 2 (2009)





*

----------


## draculla

*ननियाँ*

----------


## draculla

*रो पड़ा डोगा*

----------


## draculla

*नाईटिंगल 






*

----------


## draculla

*डोगा की born in blood सीरीज़



nikal pada doga 






*

----------


## draculla

*bhukha doga*

----------


## draculla

*सो जा डोगा 





*

----------


## draculla

*अपना भाई डोगा 





*

----------


## draculla

*डोगा हिंदू है 






*

----------


## draculla

*डोगा का कर्फ्यू 





*

----------


## draculla

*एक्सप्रेस वे 





*

----------


## draculla

*स्पीड X*

----------


## draculla

*स्पीड ब्रेकर*

----------


## draculla

*थम्बा*

----------


## sonu_chauhan1

BOSS WOH DIN YAAD AA GAYE JO KABHI NEHI LAUT SAKTE

SIFT YAAD HE AA SAKTE THEY
 THANX

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी का अपहरण*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी कॉमिक्स डाइजेस्ट*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी और राका का जबाब 




*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी और सड़क का भुत*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी और गुलामों की बिक्री*

----------


## gulluu

डाउनलोड लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा

----------


## draculla

> डाउनलोड लिंक काम नहीं कर रहा


 *लिंक ठीक कर दिया गया है/*

----------


## Prince of India

"Black Computer" ka link kaam nahi raha mitr

----------


## gulluu

लिंक :http://www.ziddu.com/download/139275...aNath.rar.html

----------


## gulluu

http://www.ziddu.com/download/139275...tutia.rar.html

----------


## Prince of India

"Black Computer" Ka Download button kaam nahi kar raha Mitr.

----------


## draculla

> "Black Computer" Ka Download button kaam nahi kar raha Mitr.


*लिंक ठीक कर दिया गया है/*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी और कराटे सम्राट





*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी और उड़नेवाली कार 







*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी का घमाका 







*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी और राका*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी और शिकारी लकडबघ्घासिंह*

----------


## draculla

*चाचा चौधरी और अकबरी खजाना*

----------


## Neha21

चाचा चौधरी की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े 

http://pyaretoons.com/Raka Ka Jawab/राका का जवाब
http://pyaretoons.com/Rambo 2/रैम्बो 2
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Banarasi Thug/चाचा चौधरी और बनारसी ठग
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Dehradoon Express/चाचा चौधरी और देहरादून एक्सप्रेस
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Dinasour/चाचा चौधरी और दिनासौर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Football/चाचा चौधरी और फूटबाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Kitab Ka Chakkar/चाचा चौधरी और किताब का चक्कर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Pixcy/चाचा चौधरी और प्क्सी
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Puchal Tara/चाचा चौधरी और पुचल तारा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Raka Bigrade/चाचा चौधरी और राका बिग्रेड
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Raka Ka Khel/चाचा चौधरी और राका का खेल
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Rambo/चाचा चौधरी और रैम्बो 
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Saboo Ka Watan/चाचा चौधरी और साबू का वतन
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Sadak ka Bhoot/चाचा चौधरी और सड़क का भूत
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Shikari Lakadbaghasingh/चाचा चौधरी और शिकारी ल्काद्बघसिं
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Sky Drivers/चाचा चौधरी और स्कीय  ड्राईवर्स 
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Triple Nine/चाचा चौधरी और ट्रिपल नौ
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Vichitar Chidiyaghar/चाचा चौधरी और विचित्र चिड़ियाघर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur World Cup/चाचा चौधरी और वर्ल्ड कप
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Ka Apaharan/चाचा चौधरी का अपहरण
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Sabu Kaale Tapu Mein/चाचा चौधरी साबू काले टापू में
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry America Mei/चाचा चौधरी अमेरिका में
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Aur Adam Khor/चाचा चौधरी और आदम खोर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Aur Akbari Khazana/चाचा चौधरी और अकबरी खज़ाना
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Aur Gulamo Ki Bikari/चाचा चौधरी और गुलामो की बिक्री
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Aur Karate Samrat/चाचा चौधरी और कराते सम्राट
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Aur Raka/चाचा चौधरी और राका
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Aur Sabu Ka Hatoda/चाचा चौधरी और साबू का हथोडा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Aur Shekh Imbnatuta/चाचा चौधरी और शेख इम्ब्नातुता
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Aur Udne Wali Car/चाचा चौधरी और उड़ने वाली कार
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Aur Yudhistar Ka Mukut/चाचा चौधरी और युधिष्ठर का मुकुट
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Ka Dhamaka/चाचा चौधरी का धमाका
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhry Tokyo Mei/चाचा चौधरी टोक्यो में
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary And Pixie/चाचा चौधरी और पिक्सी
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Bandron Ka Desh/चाचा चौधरी और बंदरों का देश 
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Cricket Test/चाचा चौधरी और क्रिकेट टेस्ट
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Dinasour/चाचा चौधरी और डिअनसौर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Ek Crore Ka Heera/चाचा चौधरी और एक करोड़ का हीरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Film Star/चाचा चौधरी और फिल्म स्टार
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Kroor Zaan/चाचा चौधरी और क्रूर जान
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Raj Kumari Aza/चाचा चौधरी और कुमारी अजा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Rehasyamay Chor/चाचा चौधरी और रहस्यमय चोर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Aur Sabu Par Hamla/चाचा चौधरी और साबू पर हमला

चाचा चौधरी की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े

----------


## Neha21

चाचा चौधरी की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े  भाग २ 
कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं  


http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Digest/चाचा चौधरी Digest
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Ka Truck/चाचा चौधरी का ट्रक
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Batsman Paltan/चाचा चौधरी बत्स्मान पलटन
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhry Aur Child Star Bobby/चाचा चौधरी और चाइल्ड स्टार बोब्बी
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary And Cruel Zaan/चाचा चौधरी और क्रुएल जान
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Jadugar/चाचा चौधरी और जादूगर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Choudhary Ka Record/चाचा चौधरी का रिकॉर्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhry Aur Prof Shatalcock/चाचा चौधरी और प्रो. शटलकॉक
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Aaj Ka Robin Hood/चाचा चौधरी और आज का रोबिनहूड
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Billoo Aur Pinky/चाचा चौधरी बिल्लू और पिंकी
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Ka Insaaf/चाचा चौधरी का इन्साफ
http://pyaretoons.com/Sabu Ki Takat/साबू की ताकत
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Madam Gold/चाचा चौधरी और मैडम गोल्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Digest 8/चाचा चौधरी 8 
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Popatlal/चाचा चौधरी और पोपटलाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Raka Bigrade/चाचा चौधरी और राका बिग्रदे
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Raka Ka Inteqam/चाचा चौधरी और राका राका का इन्तेकाम
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Raka Ka Toofan/चाचा चौधरी और राका राका का तूफ़ान
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Raka Ki Kahani/चाचा चौधरी और राका की कहानी
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Rambo/चाचा चौधरी और रम्बो
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Sabu Ki Chai/चाचा चौधरी और साबू की चाय
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Sparto/चाचा चौधरी और स्परतो
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary 2/चाचा चौधरी 2
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary 61/चाचा चौधरी 61
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary 65/चाचा चौधरी 65
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Bajaam/चाचा चौधरी और बजाम
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Chatur Vaviraa/चाचा चौधरी और चतुर वविरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Deadly Den/चाचा चौधरी और देअद्ली डेन
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Genius John/चाचा चौधरी और जॉन
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Highway Ke Luteray/चाचा चौधरी और लुटेरे
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary 100/चाचा चौधरी १००
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Aadamkhor/चाचा चौधरी और आदमखोर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Agra Me/चाचा चौधरी आगरा में
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Arman Ali Farman Ali/चाचा चौधरी अरमान अली फरमान अली
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Aflatoon/चाचा चौधरी और अफलातून
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Daton Ka Doctor/चाचा चौधरी और दातों का डॉक्टर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Bing Ben/चाचा चौधरी और बिंग बेन
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Chamtkari Murgi/चाचा चौधरी और चमत्कारी मुर्गी
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Cricket Match/चाचा चौधरी और क्रिकेट मैच
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Gaaza/चाचा चौधरी और गाजा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Hakim Jamalgota/चाचा चौधरी और  हाकिम जमालगोटा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Heero ki Kheti/चाचा चौधरी और हीरो की खेती
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Jaadugarni Sheeba/चाचा चौधरी और जादूगरनी शीबा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Neela Heera/चाचा चौधरी और नीला हीरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Pop Show/चाचा चौधरी और  पोप शो
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Robot/चाचा चौधरी और रोबोट
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Sheikh Ibnabatuta/चाचा चौधरी और शेख इब्नबतूता
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur The Great Kidnapping/चाचा चौधरी और थ  ग्रेट किडनैपपिंग 
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Tiranga/चाचा चौधरी और तिरंगा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Zahreela Insaan Nora/चाचा चौधरी और ज़हरीला इंसान नोरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Ziddi Kazaan/चाचा चौधरी और जिद्दी कजान
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Jupiter Par/चाचा चौधरी जुपिटर पर
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Raka Ka Hydrogen Bomb/चाचा चौधरी और राका का Hydrogen बोम्ब
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Raka Ki Tanashahi/चाचा चौधरी और राका की तानाशाही
http://pyaretoons.com/Chacha Chaudhary Aur Sikandar Se Mudhbhed/चाचा चौधरी और सिकंदर से मुडभेड


चाचा चौधरी की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े  भाग २ 
कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं

----------


## Neha21

पिंकी की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े भाग १ कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं 

http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Ke Mummi Papa/पिंकी के मम्मी पापा
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Chacha Sulemani/पिंकी और चाचा सुलेमानी
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Didi Ka Foto/पिंकी और दीदी का फोटो
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Hatimtai/पिंकी और हातिमताई
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Joker/पिंकी और जोकर
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Kundanlal/पिंकी और कुंदनलाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Kutkut Gilhari/पिंकी और कुटकुट गिलहरी
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Mrs Chamcham/पिंकी और मिस चमचम
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Muft Ke Ber/पिंकी और मुफ्त के बेर
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Chocolates Toffiyan/पिंकी चोकोलाटेस तोफ्फियाँ
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Dadaji Ka Akhbar/पिंकी दादाजी का अख़बार
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Ka Pilla/पिंकी का पिल्ला
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Ki Gudia/पिंकी की गुडिया
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Miss World/पिंकी मिस वर्ल्ड
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Choo Mantar/पिंकी और छू मंतर
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Khilona/पिंकी और खिलौना
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki 8/पिंकी 8
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinky Aur Titli/पिंकी और तितली
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinky Aur Kalandar/पिंकी और कलंदर
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Ki Pencil/पिंकी की पेंसिल
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki  Aur Electronic Toys/पिंकी और इलेक्ट्रोनिक खिलोने
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Chashma/पिंकी और चश्मा
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Dara/पिंकी और डरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Kundanlal Pagdiwala/पिंकी और कुंदनलाल पगड़ीवाला
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Mithu/पिंकी और मिथु
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Team India/पिंकी टीम इंडिया
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Bulbul/पिंकी और बुलबुल
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Charity Ka Ticket/पिंकी और चैरिटी का  टिकेट
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Chatpati Chaat/पिंकी और चटपटी चाट
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Rustam/पिंकी और रुस्तम
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur School Ki Ghanti/पिंकी और स्कूल की घंटी
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Telephone/पिंकी और टेलीफ़ोन
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Two-In-One/पिंकी और टू इन वन
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Uncleji/पिंकी और अंकल जी
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Ka Jar/पिंकी का जार
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Ka Naya Frock/पिंकी का नया फ्रोक
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Ke Joote/पिंकी के जूते
http://pyaretoons.com/Pinki Aur Token Topiwala/पिंकी और टोकें टोपीवाला

पिंकी की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े भाग १ कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं

----------


## Neha21

बिल्लू की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े भाग १ कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं 

http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo/बिल्लू
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo 7/बिल्लू 7
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Moti Ka Kamaal/बिल्लू और मोती का कमाल
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Rawan Ke Sar/बिल्लू और रावण के सर
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Ka Samosa/बिल्लू का समोसा
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo 18/बिल्लू 18
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo 9/बिल्लू 9
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Ki Top/बिल्लू की टॉप
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Aur Bajrangi Pahalwan/बिल्लू और बजरंगी पहलवान
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Aur Film Ki Heroine/बिल्लू और फिल्म की हेरोइने
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Aur Film Show/बिल्लू और फिल्म शो
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Five Star Hotel Mein/बिल्लू 5 स्टार होटल में
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Ka Cake/बिल्लू  का केक
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Ka Dost/बिल्लू का दोस्त
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Ka Homework/बिल्लू का होमेवोर्क
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Ki Softi/बिल्लू की सोफ्टी
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Mr India/बिल्लू  Mr इंडिया
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo Picnic Pe/बिल्लू पिकनिक पे
http://pyaretoons.com/Biloo 2/बिल्लू 2
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Hockey Match/बिल्लू और होकी मैच
http://pyaretoons.com/Billo Aur Fast Food/बिल्लू और फास्ट फ़ूड
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo and Bajrangis Bouncer/बिल्लू और बजरंगी बौंसर
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Lunch Break/बिल्लू और लंच ब्रेक
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Pappe Da Dabha/बिल्लू और पाप्पे दा ढाबा
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Ki Cycle/बिल्लू की साइकिल
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo E Mail/बिल्लू इ मेल
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Karod Rupay/बिल्लू करोड़ रूपए
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Super Bat/बिल्लू सुपर बैट
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Jojji/बिल्लू और जोज्जी
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Bolne Wala Ped/बिल्लू और बोलने वाला पेड़
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Haathi ki Sair/बिल्लू और हाथी की सैर
http://pyaretoons.com/Bajrangi Ka Shauk/बजरंगी का शौक
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Dadagiri/बिल्लू दादागिरी
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Abdulla Pahalwan/बिल्लू और अब्दुल्ला पहलवान
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Guitar Master/बिल्लू और गिटर मास्टर
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Gupt Khazana/बिल्लू और गुप्त खज़ाना
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Teddy Bear/बिल्लू और तेडी  बेअर
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Ka Mobile/बिल्लू का  मोबाइल
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo aur Garmi ki ****tiyan/बिल्लू और गर्मी की छुट्टियाँ
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Ravan Ke Sir/बिल्लू और रावन के सर
http://pyaretoons.com/Billoo Aur Stunt Man/बिल्लू और स्टंट मैंन

बिल्लू की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े भाग १ कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं

----------


## Neha21

राज कॉमिक्स की होर्रोर (Horror comics)की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं 
http://pyaretoons.com/13wa Din/१३वा दिन
http://pyaretoons.com/Barahsinga/बारहसिंगा
http://pyaretoons.com/Bhanja/भांजा
http://pyaretoons.com/Bhoot Inspector/भूत इंस्पेक्टर
http://pyaretoons.com/Dadi Shap/दादी शाप
http://pyaretoons.com/Don Bina Jaan/डॉन  बिना जान
http://pyaretoons.com/Haan Bol/हां बोल
http://pyaretoons.com/Jhagdaloos/झगड़ालूस
http://pyaretoons.com/Kabza/कब्ज़ा
http://pyaretoons.com/Khon Kar/खूंखार
http://pyaretoons.com/Langdi Laashen/लंगड़ी लाशें
http://pyaretoons.com/Live show/लाइव शो
http://pyaretoons.com/Main Bhee/मैं भी
http://pyaretoons.com/Maut Hai Kaise Mare/मौत है कैसे मारे
http://pyaretoons.com/MMS Dada/एम् एम् एस दादा
http://pyaretoons.com/Pret Daulat/प्रेत दौलत
http://pyaretoons.com/Bhoot Batcha/भूत बच्चा
http://pyaretoons.com/Masum Shatan/मासूम शैतान
http://pyaretoons.com/Jeet Gaya Shatan/जीत गया शैतान
http://pyaretoons.com/Main Shatan Hu/मैं शैतान हूँ
http://pyaretoons.com/Teri Maut Tere Samne/तेरी मौत तेरे सामने
http://pyaretoons.com/Pret Uncle/प्रेत अंकल
http://pyaretoons.com/Sansani/सनसनी
http://pyaretoons.com/Aatma Niwas/आत्मा निवास
http://pyaretoons.com/Ek Katora Khoon/एक कटोरा खून
http://pyaretoons.com/Mautura/मौतुरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Luk Chup Jana/लुक चुप जाना
http://pyaretoons.com/Yeh Jail Hai Puraani/यह जेल है पुरानी
http://pyaretoons.com/Rakt Pipasu/रक्त पिपासु
http://pyaretoons.com/Paanch Sau Fande/पांच सौ फंदे
http://pyaretoons.com/Rakt Katha/रक्त कथा
http://pyaretoons.com/Dayan Maa/डायन माँ
http://pyaretoons.com/Prakop/प्रकोप
http://pyaretoons.com/Dhapaa/धापा
http://pyaretoons.com/Laash Ke Quedi/लाश के कैदी 
http://pyaretoons.com/Shanno Chudail/शन्नो चुड़ैल

राज कॉमिक्स की होर्रोर (Horror comics)की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं

----------


## Neha21

क्रूक बोंड की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं 

http://pyaretoons.com/Bikh Do Dua Lo/भीख दो दुआ लो
http://pyaretoons.com/Darmaster/डरमास्टर
http://pyaretoons.com/Kadoo Nagri/कदू नगरी
http://pyaretoons.com/Morden Jasoos Crookbond/मॉडर्न जासूस क्रूकबांड
http://pyaretoons.com/Japuka Ke Shaitan/जपुका के शैतान
http://pyaretoons.com/Desh Ke Gaddar/देश के गद्दार
http://pyaretoons.com/Crook Bond Ka Naya Hungama/क्रुक बौंड का नया हंगामा
http://pyaretoons.com/Yamraj Ka Upahar/यमराज का उपहार
http://pyaretoons.com/Dhamaka Singh Ka Dhamaka/धमाका सिंह का धमाका
http://pyaretoons.com/Lutere Vriksh/लुटेरे वृक्ष
http://pyaretoons.com/Narak Ke Bhoot/नरक के भूत
http://pyaretoons.com/Pret Dada Part 1/प्रेत दादा पार्ट १
http://pyaretoons.com/Crookbond Aur Koral Ke Ladake/क्रुक बांड और कोरल के लडके
http://pyaretoons.com/Crook Bond Aur Piramid Ka Kaidi/क्रूक बोंड और पिरामिड का कैदी
http://pyaretoons.com/Super Crook Bond/सुपर क्रूक बोन्ड 
http://pyaretoons.com/Bharat Ki Beti/भारत की बेटी
http://pyaretoons.com/Fakkad Maula/फक्कड़ मौला
http://pyaretoons.com/Pret Mandli/प्रेत मण्डली
http://pyaretoons.com/Swarg Mei Hungama/स्वर्ग में हंगामा
http://pyaretoons.com/Hinsa ke Pujari/हिंसा के पुजारी
http://pyaretoons.com/Aakash Ka Jadugar/आकाश का जादूगर
http://pyaretoons.com/Adamkhor Baadshah/आदमखोर बादशाह
http://pyaretoons.com/Adrishya Shaitaan/अदृश्य शैतान
http://pyaretoons.com/Ban Gya Bander/बन गया बंदर
http://pyaretoons.com/Buldozer/बुलडोज़र
http://pyaretoons.com/Chandi Ka Tapu/चांदी का टापू
http://pyaretoons.com/CrookBond Ka Badla/क्रूक्बांड का बदला
http://pyaretoons.com/Daaku Tabbar Singh/डाकू टब्बर सिंह
http://pyaretoons.com/Darmaster/डरमास्टर
http://pyaretoons.com/Datyalok Me Hangama/दैत्यलोक में हंगामा
http://pyaretoons.com/Dhamaka Singh Ki Barat/धमाका सिंह की बारात
http://pyaretoons.com/Fatmaaraa Ka Ototi/फटमारा का ओटोरी
http://pyaretoons.com/Ghoonsa Khao Sehat Banao/घूँसा खाओ सेहत बनाओ
http://pyaretoons.com/Great Dokra/ग्रेट डोकरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Great Joker/ग्रेट जोकर
http://pyaretoons.com/Jasoos Ki Hatya/जासूस की हत्या
http://pyaretoons.com/Kaampti Dharti Ke Log/कांपती धरती के लोग
http://pyaretoons.com/Kaana Don/काना डोन
http://pyaretoons.com/Karbooza/करबूज़ा
http://pyaretoons.com/Khooni Patake/खुनी पटाके
http://pyaretoons.com/Khujali Wala Apradhi/खुजली वाला अपराधी
http://pyaretoons.com/Crook Bond Aur Lutera/क्रूक बोंड और लुटेरा
http://pyaretoons.com/Lohe Ki Putli/लोहे की पुतली
http://pyaretoons.com/Maut Ke Badshah/मौत के बादशाह
http://pyaretoons.com/Maut Ki Putli Ka Ant/मौत की पुतली का अंत
http://pyaretoons.com/Motu Ka Apharan/मोटू का अपहरण
http://pyaretoons.com/Murder Ka Plan/मर्डर का प्लान
http://pyaretoons.com/Nakli Noto Ka Vayapari/नकली नोटों का व्यापारी
http://pyaretoons.com/Noto Ki Chita/नोटों की चिता
http://pyaretoons.com/Operation Tanatan/ऑपरेशन तनातन
http://pyaretoons.com/Pati Ki Talash/पति की तलाश
http://pyaretoons.com/Patjhatta/पट झट्टा
http://pyaretoons.com/Pret Mandli/प्रेत मण्डली
http://pyaretoons.com/Putli Ka Jaljala/पुतली का जलजला
http://pyaretoons.com/Ram Naam Sat Hai/राम नाम सत है
http://pyaretoons.com/Sabka  Uatad Crook Bond/सबका उस्ताद क्रूक बोंड
http://pyaretoons.com/Shaahi Mahal Ka Shadyantra/शाही महल का षड़यंत्र
http://pyaretoons.com/Shikari Ke Khoj/शिकारी के खोज
http://pyaretoons.com/Sone Ka Sikka/सोने का सिक्का
http://pyaretoons.com/Super Car/सुपर कार
http://pyaretoons.com/Super Boy/सुपर बॉय
http://pyaretoons.com/Taash Ka Ikka/ताश का इक्का
http://pyaretoons.com/Tahelka Dimaag Ka/तहलका दिमाग का
http://pyaretoons.com/Tirgit Moot/तिर्गित मौत
http://pyaretoons.com/Totia Fotonil/टोटिया फोटोनिल
http://pyaretoons.com/Tuiyan Ka Khajana/टुइयां का खजाना
http://pyaretoons.com/Vilayati Jasoos/विलायती जासूस

क्रूक बोंड की सभी कॉमिक्स यहाँ पढ़े कोई डाउनलोडइंग का झंझट नहीं

----------


## sanjeetspice

dost koi sex video link bhi de do

----------


## draculla

> dost koi sex video link bhi de do


ye ek samany vibhag hai.
Sex vedio ke liye garm vibhag me manmohak chalchitra vibhag dekhen.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

क्या राज कॉमिक्स के नए सेट आ गयी हैं कृपया उपलब्ध कराएँ

----------


## draculla

> क्या राज कॉमिक्स के नए सेट आ गयी हैं कृपया उपलब्ध कराएँ


 अभी तक दुसरा सेट नहीं आया है/
जैसे ही आएगा/आपके सामने प्रस्तुत किया जायेगा/
धन्यवाद

----------


## hitesh chaurasia

aaapki post to laazawab he

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> aaapki post to laazawab he


 आपका स्वागत है मित्र
कृपया हस्ताक्षर सही कर लो इनसे नियम का उल्लंघन होता है

----------


## draculla

*तो भाइयों इंतजार की घड़ियाँ खत्म क्यूँ का राज कॉमिक्स का नया सेट आ गया है/तो यह रहा दूसरा सेट*

----------


## draculla

*बेदी और बोदी*

----------


## draculla

*नागराज है ना*

----------


## draculla

*लक्ष्य पुरुष*

----------


## draculla

*all the best*

----------


## draculla

*क्यूँ है नागराज*

----------


## draculla

*कल्प वृक्ष*

----------


## draculla

*जल्दी से अपना उत्तर दें और बातें की आपको यह कॉमिक्स कैसी लगी?*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

पासवर्ड  तो बताओ यार

----------


## draculla

> पासवर्ड  तो बताओ यार


*क्या सभी कॉमिक्स में पासवर्ड लगी हुई है?
या फिर कॉमिक्स का नाम बताओ तो बता दूँ/
क्यों की मैं यह सारी कॉमिक्स मैं अभी डाउनलोड नहीं की है/*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *क्या सभी कॉमिक्स में पासवर्ड लगी हुई है?
> या फिर कॉमिक्स का नाम बताओ तो बता दूँ/
> क्यों की मैं यह सारी कॉमिक्स मैं अभी डाउनलोड नहीं की है/*


सारो में है ...........................

----------


## draculla

मैंने देखा भाई सारे लिंक अपडेट कर दिए गए है/
अब मज़े से अपडेट करो/
ये एक अच्छा तरीका मिल गया है/ज्यादा से ज्यादा reply पाने का/
यदि सदस्यों ने अब ज्यादा से ज्यदा reply नहीं किया तो मैं भी आगे से कुछ ऐसा ही करूँगा/:)

----------


## draculla

*आप सभी से एक निवेदन यदि आप चाहते हैं की इस मेरे डाले हुए कॉमिक्स का लिंक कभी डेड ना हो तो तो ज्यादा से ज्यादा सदस्य इसे डाउनलोड करे/
जिससे ये लिंक कभी डेड ना हो/आशा करता हूँ की आप दिल खोल कर मुझे सहयोग देंगें/
धन्यवाद*

----------


## draculla

> सारो में है ...........................


यार सभी में पासवर्ड नहीं है/
अंतिम चार लिंक में थे पासवर्ड थे/
जिसे मैं अपडेट कर दिया है/

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

"क्यूँ है नागराज' का लिंक कहाँ है

----------


## draculla

> "क्यूँ है नागराज' का लिंक कहाँ है


फिर से अपडेट कर दिया है/
देख लो......

----------


## draculla

यदि और कोई समस्या हो तो बताओ/

----------


## draculla

*मित्र राज कॉमिक्स की नयी सेट अभी नहीं आई है/
तब तक मैं आपके लिए इंगिलश में अलग कॉमिक्स ले कर आ रहा हूँ/
आशा करता हूँ की आप को अवश्य पसंद आयेगी/*

----------


## draculla

*तो आज की पहली पेशकश हैं/भगवान बुद्ध के जीवन पर बनायी गयी कॉमिक्स 

Buddha-A Story of Enlightenment PART 1 
*

----------


## draculla

*Buddha-A Story of Enlightenment 02
*

----------


## draculla

*Buddha-A Story of Enlightenment 03*

----------


## draculla

*Buddha-A Story of Enlightenment 04*

----------


## draculla

*ये चार कॉमिक्स पढ़े और अपने विचार अवश्य लिखे की आपको यह कॉमिक्स कैसा लगा/*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बेमिसाल मेहनत 
आप का हार्दिक आभार

----------


## draculla

> बेमिसाल मेहनत 
> आप का हार्दिक आभार


*प्रोत्साहित करने के लिए धन्यवाद 
अब वर्जिन कॉमिक्स की दूसरी पेशकश देवी जो की नारी शक्ति को प्रदर्शित करतो कॉमिक्स है/
यह एक एक्शन कॉमिक्स है,जो एक नारी शक्ति के इर्द गिर्द घुमती है/
जिसका निर्माण होलीवुड और बोलीवुड के विख्यात निर्देशक शेखर कपूर ने किया है/*

----------


## draculla

*देवी की एक झलक*

----------


## draculla

> बेमिसाल मेहनत 
> आप का हार्दिक आभार



क्यूँ भाई डाउनलोड तो किया नहीं और ऐसे ही बढ़ाई कर दी!
धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

*Devi 1*

----------


## draculla

*Devi 2*

----------


## draculla

*Devi 3*

----------


## draculla

Devi 4

----------


## draculla

*Devi 5*

----------


## draculla

*अब आप सभी के प्रतिक्रिया का इंतजार हैं/*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *अब आप सभी के प्रतिक्रिया का इंतजार हैं/*


ड्रेकुला जी में कॉमिक्स पढते हुए बड़ा हुआ बस दिल में एक बात है यदि आप मार्वलस कॉमिक्स भी उपलब्ध करवाए तो बहुत अच्छा लगेगा , वैसे यह सभी कॉमिक्स में ऑनलाइन पढता हू लेकिन OFFLINE भी चाहता हू ताकि आपने मोबाइल पर इन्हें फ्री टाइम पर रीड कर सकू शुरुआत आप चाहे तो X-MAN से कर सकते है

----------


## draculla

> ड्रेकुला जी में कॉमिक्स पढते हुए बड़ा हुआ बस दिल में एक बात है यदि आप मार्वलस कॉमिक्स भी उपलब्ध करवाए तो बहुत अच्छा लगेगा , वैसे यह सभी कॉमिक्स में ऑनलाइन पढता हू लेकिन OFFLINE भी चाहता हू ताकि आपने मोबाइल पर इन्हें फ्री टाइम पर रीड कर सकू शुरुआत आप चाहे तो X-MAN से कर सकते है



*यह सभी कॉमिक्स भी पढ़े बहुत अच्छी है/
आशा करता हूँ की आपको पसंद आयेगी/
आपकी फरमाइश जल्द पूरी कर दी जायेगी/*

----------


## mayawati1950

Inderjaal comics plz

----------


## Devil khan

dreculla bhai 

राज़ कोमिक्स के पिछले ३ ४ महीनो के  सेट मिल सकते है

----------


## chavi

क्या आप राज कोमिक्स में डोगा की लक्ष्य बेधी, लक्ष्य पुरुष वाली सीरीज दे सकते हैं ?
मेरे भतीजे की जबर्दस्त डिमांड है।
प्लीज जरा देख लेना।

----------


## reeva_angel

my favourite sexy comics..thnxxx

----------


## Mr_perfect

लगता है डैकुला जी शिकार की तालाश मेँ दूर निकल गये है

----------


## draculla

> dreculla bhai 
> 
> राज़ कोमिक्स के पिछले ३ ४ महीनो के  सेट मिल सकते है


मित्र जितने भी नए सेट थे पोस्ट कर दिए गए हैं.
अभी कोई नया सेट नहीं आया है.
जैसे ही आएगा पोस्ट करूँगा.

----------


## chavi

क्या आप राज कोमिक्स में डोगा की लक्ष्य बेधी, लक्ष्य पुरुष वाली सीरीज दे सकते हैं ?
मेरे भतीजे की जबर्दस्त डिमांड है।
प्लीज जरा देख लेना।

----------


## draculla

> क्या आप राज कोमिक्स में डोगा की लक्ष्य बेधी, लक्ष्य पुरुष वाली सीरीज दे सकते हैं ?
> मेरे भतीजे की जबर्दस्त डिमांड है।
> प्लीज जरा देख लेना।


लक्ष्य भेदी और लक्ष्य पुरुष पहले ही यहाँ पोस्ट कर दिए गए हैं.
इसके आगे का भाग 72 घंटे अभी तक नहीं आया है.
जैसे आएगा मैं पोस्ट करूँगा.
यदि और कोई फरमाइश हो तो बताइए.

----------


## draculla

लक्ष्य बेधी

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=70QVYVD9

लक्ष्य पुरुष 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SH5KSMV0

----------


## Neo...

ड्रेकुला भाई बहुत अच्छी है और आपकी लिंक्स भी अच्छी है जल्दी ओर आराम से डाउनलोड  मजा आगिया

----------


## chavi

> लक्ष्य भेदी और लक्ष्य पुरुष पहले ही यहाँ पोस्ट कर दिए गए हैं.
> इसके आगे का भाग 72 घंटे अभी तक नहीं आया है.
> जैसे आएगा मैं पोस्ट करूँगा.
> यदि और कोई फरमाइश हो तो बताइए.


ड्राकुला जी 
मेरे व मेरे भतीजे की ओर से आपका तहे दिल से शुक्रिया।
रेप++++ कबूल करिये।

----------


## draculla

> ड्राकुला जी 
> मेरे व मेरे भतीजे की ओर से आपका तहे दिल से शुक्रिया।
> रेप++++ कबूल करिये।


धन्यवाद 
यदि और भी आपकी कोई फरमाइश हो तो जरुर बताइयेगा उसे पूरा करने का पूरा प्रयास करूँगा.

----------


## Devil khan

द्रेचुल्ला भाई क्या आप् मुझे राज् क्कॉमिक्स के कनयु है नगरज के बाद के सेट दे सकते है

----------


## draculla

> द्रेचुल्ला भाई क्या आप् मुझे राज् क्कॉमिक्स के कनयु है नगरज के बाद के सेट दे सकते है


खान भाई मैं आपकी बात समझ नहीं पाया/
कृपया फिर से समझाने की कृपा करे...

----------


## rajkumar_only_for_girls

> अगर अच्छा लगे लिंक तो जवाब जरूर दीजियेगा


bhaut accha hai . tahnks

----------


## Mr_perfect

> लक्ष्य बेधी
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=70QVYVD9
> 
> लक्ष्य पुरुष 
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SH5KSMV0



:) :rofl: :pointlol:

----------


## Devil khan

> खान भाई मैं आपकी बात समझ नहीं पाया/
> कृपया फिर से समझाने की कृपा करे...



भाई मेरा मतलब है की *मुझे क्यूँ है नागराज* के बाद की  राज कॉमिक के सेट चाहिए

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर काम कर रहे हो ..
मेरे खुनी भाई ..... 
मेरे को भी कुछ मिलेगा ... मुझे डोगा के पुरे सेट मिल जायेगे क्या

----------


## draculla

> भाई मेरा मतलब है की *मुझे क्यूँ है नागराज* के बाद की  राज कॉमिक के सेट चाहिए





> बहुत ही सुन्दर काम कर रहे हो ..
> मेरे खुनी भाई ..... 
> मेरे को भी कुछ मिलेगा ... मुझे डोगा के पुरे सेट मिल जायेगे क्या


आप दोनों की फरमाइश कल से पूरी करूँगा...

----------


## Mr_perfect

ड्रैकुला जी क्या मनोज कामिक्स भी मिल सकती है

----------


## vickky681

मित्र आप मुझे नोवल भी दे सकते है

----------


## draculla

> ड्रैकुला जी क्या मनोज कामिक्स भी मिल सकती है


हाँ मित्र मिल जायेगा...बस थोडा वक्त दें..आप सभी की फरमाइश पर ही कार्य चल रहा है..

----------


## draculla

> मित्र आप मुझे नोवल भी दे सकते है


हिंदी ई बुक्स- डाऊनलोड करें 

मित्र आप उपरोक्त लिंक पर संपर्क करें...
शायद आपकी फरमाइश पूरी हो जायेगी!!!!

----------


## fullmoon

*draculla  जी,

मैं तो पिछले दो साल से आपसे डिमांड कर रहा हूँ,

"डिस्नी टुडे " कॉमिक्स के हिंदी संस्करण की.

जो अब शायद बंद हो गया है.

यदि कहीं से इसके डाउनलोड लिंक मिल जाएँ तो उपलब्ध कराएं...

या फिर "आर्ची" कॉमिक्स का हिंदी संस्करण...*

----------


## ATXAMAR

धन्यवाद्  मित्र ......................

----------


## draculla

> *draculla  जी,
> 
> मैं तो पिछले दो साल से आपसे डिमांड कर रहा हूँ,
> 
> "डिस्नी टुडे " कॉमिक्स के हिंदी संस्करण की.
> 
> जो अब शायद बंद हो गया है.
> 
> यदि कहीं से इसके डाउनलोड लिंक मिल जाएँ तो उपलब्ध कराएं...
> ...


मित्र मैंने बहुत प्रयास किया है..लेकिन अभी तक मुझे सिर्फ इसके कवर पेज ही मिले है..
मेरा प्रयास जारी है...कुछ मित्रों से मदद भी मांगी है..यदि मिल गया तो जल्द ही आप सभी के साथ शेयर करूँगा.

----------


## badboy123455

मित्र डोगा की 72 घंटे कब आएगी

----------


## draculla

> मित्र डोगा की 72 घंटे कब आएगी


अभी तक कोई घोषणा नहीं हुई है...
उम्मीद कर सकते हीं की जल्द ही प्रकाशित होगी.

----------


## badboy123455

> अभी तक कोई घोषणा नहीं हुई है...
> उम्मीद कर सकते हीं की जल्द ही प्रकाशित होगी.


*मुम्बई अंडरवर्ल्ड पर भारी पड़ेगे 72 घंटे* 
*और मुज पर भी 
जल्दी लाए मित्र*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

बहूत अच्छा कलेक्शन हे महाराज

----------


## Mr_perfect

मनोज कॉमिक्स प्लीज़

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *मुम्बई अंडरवर्ल्ड पर भारी पड़ेगे 72 घंटे* 
> *और मुज पर भी 
> जल्दी लाए मित्र*



अरे वाह राकेश भईया इसका तो मुझे भी बेसब्री से इन्जार है
डोगे की कॉमिक

----------


## badboy123455

> अरे वाह राकेश भईया इसका तो मुझे भी बेसब्री से इन्जार है
> डोगे की कॉमिक[/size]


*अबे काल पहेलियाँ डोगा को डोंगे क्यों कहता हे*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *अबे काल पहेलियाँ डोगा को डोंगे क्यों कहता हे*



क्योंकि डोगे के नाम पर उसकी सिट्टी पिट्टी खो जाती है या हो सकता है वो आ का उच्चारण ऐ मेँ करता हो
ही ही ही गुर्रर्रर्र

----------


## Mr_perfect

साजिद भाई कि फरमाईश पर मेरी और से बोर्न इन ब्लड सीरीज की पहली कॉमिक

----------


## Mr_perfect

BORN IN BLOOD series की दूसरी कॉमिक

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बहुत बढिया  भाई 
कीप ईट अप

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

डोगा तेरे कारण ये कोमिक्स तो बहुत बड़ी दिख रही है करीब अडतालीस एम् बी

----------


## Mr_perfect

> बहुत बढिया अक्षय   भाई 
> कीप ईट अप



पर मेरा नाम तो अक्षय है कृप्या ऐडिट कर देँ

----------


## Mr_perfect

> डोगा तेरे कारण ये कोमिक्स तो बहुत बड़ी दिख रही है करीब अडतालीस एम् बी



मित्र इसका लिँक ड्रैकुला भाई भी पीछे दे चुके है जो कि एक rar file है ये मैँ दोबारा दे रहा हूँ केवल 4.5 MB
http://megaupload.com/?d=UMHPZ57S

----------


## badboy123455

*मुम्बई अंडरवर्ल्ड पर भारी पड़ेगे 72 घंटे*

----------


## Mr_perfect

72 घण्टे के अभी प्रिवियूज़ दिखा सकता हूँ बाकि तो ड्रैकुला भाई दिखाएँगे

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

राज कामिक्स के नए सेट्स 










डाउनलोड लिंक

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*आई स्पाई* 


*डाउनलोड लिंक*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

*उड़ गए तोते* 




डाउनलोड लिंक

----------


## T.H.S.

मित्र आपने कॉमिक्स की भरमार सुरु की है ..धन्यवाद ....
क्या मै भी इस सूत्र में योगदान कर सकता हू ...मै सिर्फ उच्च गुणबत्ता की कॉमिक्स की ही लिंक देने की किसिस करूँगा ,,,,

----------


## draculla

आप अवश्य योगदान दे सकते है...
आपका स्वागत है...

----------


## draculla

साजिद तुम्हारे सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## T.H.S.

*धन्यवाद ....
तो सुरु करता हू ,राज कॉमिक्स के इ-कॉमिक्स वर्जन से ...*

Raj comics Retail Version 2010 Set 3












----

----------


## T.H.S.

:right::right::right:

----------


## T.H.S.

:right::right::right:

----------


## T.H.S.

----

----------


## T.H.S.

:right::right::right::right:

----------


## T.H.S.

:right::right::right::right:

----------


## T.H.S.

:right::right::right:

----------


## T.H.S.

----------

----------


## T.H.S.

*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< और भी आ रहा है.. >>>>>>>>>>>*

----------


## badboy123455

> आप अवश्य योगदान दे सकते है...
> आपका स्वागत है...


*
मित्र 72 घंटे अभी नहीं आई क्या*

----------


## draculla

> *
> मित्र 72 घंटे अभी नहीं आई क्या*


नहीं मित्र अभी तक नहीं आई है!!:(
ना जाने क्यों इस बार अगला सेट आने में बहुत वक्त लग रहा है..

----------


## jai 123

ड्राकुला जी मेने बचपन मे कामिक्स पढी थी मुझे नही पता था कि अभी भी उन्ही सुपरहिरो कि नयी कामिक आ रही है आपकी वजह से मुझे इस विषय मे जानकारी प्राप्त हुयी इसके लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## T.H.S.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*डबल सीक्रेट एजेंट राम -रहीम की अब तक प्रकाशित सभी कॉमिक्स का कलेक्सन ..*




104 Hunterman.pdf - 3.79 MB
103 Madam India.pdf - 10.25 MB
102 Paayla.pdf - 10.72 MB
101 Wonder Girl.pdf - 11.00 MB
100 Divyashaki Ka Beta.pdf - 8.74 MB
099 Aathwa Ajooba.pdf - 9.42 MB
098 Staro Ki Partigya.pdf - 9.57 MB
097 Silencer Ki Maut.pdf - 5.68 MB
096 Silent Curfew.pdf - 9.36 MB
094 Kala Angara.pdf - 4.08 MB
093 Kingara.pdf - 23.70 MB
092 Seshnaag Ka Khazana.pdf - 4.57 MB
091 Spider Gang.pdf - 5.08 MB
090 Dracula Aaya Maut Laya.pdf - 8.07 MB
089 Dracula Ka Pretjaal.pdf - 8.54 MB
088 Phir Aaya Dracula.pdf - 22.21 MB
087 Icchadhaari Ram.pdf - 28.00 MB
086 Shaitan Ka Top.pdf - 12.11 MB
085 Akash Ka Jadugar.pdf - 14.45 MB
084 Vinashdoot Karkarentan.pdf - 8.29 MB
083 Devta Ka Pyala.pdf - 24.85 MB
082 Jadugar Kobra.pdf - 6.53 MB
081 Kankaba Ka Shaitan.pdf - 15.81 MB
080 Kaalnaag.pdf - 20.72 MB
079 Khooni Jawalamukhi aur Narpishach.pdf - 27.93 MB
078 Sarp Mandir Aur Takla Shaitan.pdf - 12.23 MB
077 Sone Ki Kabar.pdf - 12.61 MB
076 Maut Ka Aspatal.pdf - 6.00 MB
075 Khopdi Ka Hungama.pdf - 16.55 MB
074 Tantrik Jangula.pdf - 11.31 MB
073 Dracula Delhi Mein.pdf - 3.21 MB
072 Dracula Ki Waapsi.pdf - 10.63 MB
071 Pralayankari Danav.pdf - 12.98 MB
070 Duniya Meri Mutthi Mein.pdf - 10.64 MB
069 Ek Raat Ka Samrat.pdf - 5.36 MB
068 Jal Utha Akash.pdf - 5.76 MB
067 Tabahi Ka Suraj.pdf - 13.52 MB
066 Watan Ke Dushman.pdf - 9.19 MB
065 Ichadhari Naagin Aur Shaitan Nevlaa.pdf - 17.09 MB
064 Ichadhari Naagin.pdf - 12.82 MB
063 Wahshi Katil.pdf - 8.92 MB
062 Registan Ki Aag.pdf - 16.08 MB
061 Bijli Ke Bete.pdf - 5.83 MB
060 Aag Laga Desh.pdf - 12.73 MB
059 Khooni Bhediya.pdf - 11.67 MB
058 Khooni Samudra.pdf - 15.22 MB
057 Tabahi Aur Maut.pdf - 11.91 MB
056 Katla Ka Abhiyaan.pdf - 6.72 MB
055 Green Land.pdf - 16.38 MB
054 Laapata Vimaan.pdf - 14.30 MB
053 Bhoot Preton Ka Hungama.pdf - 15.40 MB
052 Bhayanak Shaitan.pdf - 13.32 MB
Ram Rahim Comics List.txt - 2.7 KB
120 Khooni Danav Ki Wapsi.pdf - 15.66 MB
119 Chanakya Ka Beta.pdf - 14.20 MB
118 Kohinoor.pdf - 15.55 MB
117 Beti Aur Barood.pdf - 13.79 MB
116 Safed Chooha.pdf - 8.76 MB
115 70 Crore Ka Murda.pdf - 7.56 MB
114 Lal Tere Albele.pdf - 35.36 MB
113 Tirange Ka Kafan.pdf - 3.99 MB
112 Wulfraj.pdf - 15.42 MB
111 Mat So Jana Mere Laal.pdf - 4.52 MB
110 Bharat Mata Kahe Pukar Ke.pdf - 4.49 MB
109 Goli Tere Naam Ki.pdf - 14.89 MB
108 Kaun Kare Kurbani.pdf - 3.95 MB
107 Children Fauj.pdf - 8.35 MB
106 Villain.pdf - 5.80 MB
105 Sound Killer.pdf - 35.75 MB
052 Bhayanak Shaitan.pdf - 13.32 MB
051 Star-wars.pdf - 15.78 MB
049 Super 5.pdf - 12.03 MB
048 MC-394 Ram Rahim aur Bhoot Ka Aatank.pdf - 15.00 MB
047 Daulat Ke Bhookhe Bheriye.pdf - 12.24 MB
046 Akash Ka Pret.pdf - 15.46 MB
045 Khoon Ki Pyaas.pdf - 9.13 MB
044 Black File.pdf - 12.55 MB
043 Fumanchu Ki Parajay.pdf - 7.09 MB
042 Mout Ka Hungama.pdf - 7.20 MB
041 Ek Aankh Wala Shaitaan.pdf - 9.79 MB
040 Kaliyug Ka Bhagwan.pdf - 6.12 MB
039 Fumanchu The Great.pdf - 6.17 MB
038 Khooni Darinde.pdf - 16.93 MB
037 MC-0281 Maut Mari Bemaut.pdf - 15.01 MB
036 MC-273 Mout Ki Nani.pdf - 15.45 MB
035 MC-265 Badle Ki Aag.pdf - 14.84 MB
034 MC-268 Space King ka Ant.pdf - 13.80 MB
033 Halli Ki Yatra.pdf - 15.91 MB
032 MC-255 Haili Puchhal Tara.pdf - 13.52 MB
031 Moam Ki Gudiyaa.pdf - 12.08 MB
030 MC-0242 Hawaldar ****aram aur Anokha madari-2.pdf - 13.75 MB
029 MC-0228 Ram Rahim aur Sadabahar Devanand-1.pdf - 15.63 MB
028 Shaitano Ka Baadshah.pdf - 13.47 MB
027 Ironman aur Ram Rahim.pdf - 15.20 MB
026 Lohe Ke Shaitan.pdf - 12.29 MB
025 Aag Ka Tuffan.pdf - 12.94 MB
024 Tiranga Nahi Jhukega.pdf - 8.82 MB
023 Bomb Ke Gole.pdf - 12.37 MB
022 Hawa Ke Bete.pdf - 13.54 MB
021 Apne Desh Ke Gaddar.pdf - 10.27 MB
020 Khooni Haveli.pdf - 18.83 MB
019 Aatma Ka Pratishodh.pdf - 19.85 MB
018 Bhatakti Aatma.pdf - 7.81 MB
017 Vishwa Samrat Black Dragon.pdf - 21.18 MB
016 Vinash Ke Badal.pdf - 20.60 MB
015 Sirfira Vaigyanik.pdf - 20.58 MB
014 Kanoon Ka Shikanja.pdf - 23.02 MB
013 Maut Bechne Wale.pdf - 23.20 MB
012 Tabahi Ka Devta.pdf - 21.82 MB
011 Maut Se Takkar.pdf - 22.21 MB
010 Antriksh Manav.pdf - 13.37 MB
009 Bharat Ke Bete.pdf - 22.84 MB
008 Tirange Ki Kasam.pdf - 19.22 MB
007 Aafat Ke Putle.pdf - 26.48 MB
006 Dushmanon Ke Dushman.pdf - 16.94 MB
005 Yam Ke Bete.pdf - 26.50 MB
004 Apne Desh Ke Dushman.pdf - 14.77 MB
003 Maut Ka Doot.pdf - 23.45 MB
002 dracula-balak.pdf - 6.91 MB
001 Bhoot Mahal.pdf - 4.87 MB


सभी लिंक को सेलेक्ट कर के कॉपी कर MIPONY OR JDOWNLOADER में डाल दे ..DOWNLOAD अपने आप हो जाएगा ..
एन्जॉय .........

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बहुत ही मजेदार सुत्र है ............

----------


## yagiraj

> *मित्र मैं यहाँ पर कॉमिक्स के लिंक दूँगा/
> जिसे आप डाउनलोड कर के पढ़ सकेगें/
> यदि आप कॉमिक्स के प्रेमी है और आप की कोई पसंद है तो आप यहाँ लिखे/
> मैं आप की फरमाईस पूरी करने की कोशिश करूँगा/
> धन्यवाद*




मित्र नियामक द्रकुला जी , अभी मैंने श्रीमान गुल्लुजी द्वारा प्रस्तुत सदाचारी बांकेलाल कॉमिक्स डाउनलोड किया था, डाउनलोड के बाद भी वो मेरे कंप्यूटर पर नहीं खुल रहन हैं निम्नलिखित massage आ रहा है , कृपया मदद करे....

----------


## julie.

*बहुत हि अच्छा सूत्र है ..मेरे बहुत से कॉमिक्स एक ही जगह पर आज मिल गए*

----------


## ashish_asd123

*मेरी अगली पेशकश है नागराज  की कॉमिक्स 

सूरमा


डाउनलोड करने के लिए क्रिय्पा यहाँ क्लिक करे*

----------


## T.H.S.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*

Ranbhkshi Sangit_THS.cbr - 15.42 MB
MMS Dada_THS.cbr - 18.32 MB
Maut Ki Shahanai_THS.cbr - 10.76 MB
Maut Ka Station_THS.cbr - 16.81 MB
Maut Ek Raat Ki_THS.cbr - 10.55 MB
Khoon Ke Chinte_THS.cbr - 15.55 MB
Khatara_THS.cbr - 25.86 MB
Kaali Handi_THS.cbr - 15.95 MB
Hoouu-5_THS.cbr - 10.57 MB
Hoouu-3_THS.cbr - 7.83 MB

----------


## T.H.S.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*


Hoouu-2_THS.cbr - 9.22 MB
Hauuwa_THS.cbr - 31.57 MB
Hatya Kanda_THS.cbr - 12.26 MB
Haauwa_THS.cbr - 31.57 MB
Frendi-5_THS.cbr - 9.77 MB
Frendi-4_THS.cbr - 14.88 MB
Ek Katora Khoon_THS.cbr - 26.67 MB
Bhoot Se bada Murda_THS.cbr - 21.78 MB
Bhayanak_THS.cbr - 12.20 MB
Adhada_THS.cbr - 14.20 MB
Adha Chera_THS.cbr - 11.11 MB
Aankhe_THS.cbr - 12.34 MB

----------


## draculla

> मित्र नियामक द्रकुला जी , अभी मैंने श्रीमान गुल्लुजी द्वारा प्रस्तुत सदाचारी बांकेलाल कॉमिक्स डाउनलोड किया था, डाउनलोड के बाद भी वो मेरे कंप्यूटर पर नहीं खुल रहन हैं निम्नलिखित massage आ रहा है , कृपया मदद करे....


मेसेज तो लिखा ही नहीं 
मेसेज लिखिए बंधू!!!!

----------


## ajay jangra

> *लक्ष्य बेधी*
> 
> 
> Attachment 31409


इसके आगे का भाग मिलेगा क्या?

----------


## ashish_asd123

*अगला कॉमिक्स है नागराज का  

पिरामिडो की रानी 

डाउनलोड करने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक  करे*

----------


## Teach Guru

एक उम्दा सूत्र तेयार किया आपने मित्र...........धन्यवाद...  .........

----------


## T.H.S.

*DOWNLOAD HERE ----------------DOWNLOAD HERE -----------------DOWNLOAD HERE ----------------------DOWNLOAD HERE*


ENJOY..

----------


## T.H.S.

विश्या...........

----------


## T.H.S.

काल सर्प -अमर योद्धा कालदूत ..........

----------


## T.H.S.

अमेजिंग फ्रेंड्स ऑफ नागराज -फैरो ...

----------


## T.H.S.

अमेजिंग फ्रेंड्स ऑफ नागराज -अम्बरीश  ...

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कृपया डोगे की बोर्न इन ब्लड की सभी अठ्ठारह कोमिक्स उपलब्ध कराएं 
धन्यवाद

----------


## T.H.S.

DELETED ............BY ME   ..

----------


## BAGULA BHAGAT

what is the password for it....please tell




> *हेड्रोन* 
> 
> Attachment 31407

----------


## T.H.S.

> what is the password for it....please tell





:right:*यहाँ से* डाउनलोड करे ...कॉमिक्स उच्च गुणबत्ता में  है ..  इसलिए ४३ एम् बी में है ...

----------


## T.H.S.

ध्रुव का इ-कॉमिक्स वर्सन ...

----------


## T.H.S.



----------


## T.H.S.

*राज कॉमिक्स जुलाई सेट -धिक्कार* 



*यहाँ से डाऊनलोड करे*

----------


## BAGULA BHAGAT

बहुत शुक्रिया .........बड़ी मेहरबानी......मेरी ज़िन्दगी में हुजुर आप आये....

----------


## badboy123455

*72 घंटे मांगे हुए कितने घंटे हो गए* :mad:

----------


## T.H.S.

> *72 घंटे मांगे हुए कितने घंटे हो गए* :mad:


अरे मित्र कॉमिक्स प्रकाशित ही नहीं हुई है कहा से देंगे .....जब हाथ लगेगा सब से पहले आप को देंगे ...

----------


## T.H.S.

...
*मृत्युजिवी -नागराज*







...

----------


## T.H.S.

.....
*आल्टर इगो -ध्रुव*







.....

----------


## badboy123455

> अरे मित्र कॉमिक्स प्रकाशित ही नहीं हुई है कहा से देंगे .....जब हाथ लगेगा सब से पहले आप को देंगे ...


*

वैसे नेट पर नही आई या आई ही नही 
और ये आल्टर इगो के कितने भाग हे*

----------


## chetan999

hello doston mere paas bhi kuch comics hai
kaise upload karoon???//
help

----------


## chetan999

bhai kuch comics cbr formate me hai kaise padhun???????????]

----------


## chetan999

bhai vidhvansh, jaljala ,kolahal ka comics hai kya??????????

----------


## T.H.S.

*मनोज कॉमिक्स का जोकर हीरो हवलदार बहादुर के कॉमिक्स* 

>>>

*इधर से डाउन करीएई* 


http://filesflash.com/rcnb4ndl

http://filesflash.com/5zqkqexg

http://filesflash.com/god4uhjq

http://filesflash.com/gystv0f1



...............

----------


## alonboy

अरे भाई....  ये तो बच्चों की चीज़ है. कोई नोवेल की साईट हो तो बताओ.

----------


## draculla

*अल्टर इगो 



*

----------


## draculla

*मृत्युजीवी*

----------


## T.H.S.

डोगे की कॉमिक्स ...........

:skull:ये है डोगे .....खूंखार डोगे :skull:

----------


## T.H.S.

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
>>>>>>

डाऊनलोड करने  के लिए कवर पर क्लिक करो भाई!!!!!

----------


## gremix

राज कोइमिक्स के नए नही आ रहे है क्या

----------


## csgoutam

are bhai, koi to batao cbr format ke comics ko kaise padhun ???

----------


## draculla

> are bhai, koi to batao cbr format ke comics ko kaise padhun ???


CBR कॉमिक्स को ओपन करने का तरीका में से एक यह है की 
इसके लिए आपको सबसे पहले ZIP फाइल ओपन करने वाली सॉफ्टवेर डाले.
१.फाइल को डाउनलोड करने के बाद फाइल पर राइट क्लिक करे, आपको add to archive का आप्शन दिखेगा.उस पर क्लिक करे.
कुछ ही देर में CBR file की एक ZIP file बन जायेगी.
२.नए ज़िप फाइल पर डबल क्लिक करेगे तो आपको अंदर CBR file दिखेगा.फिर उस क्लिक करेगे तो आपका CBR file ओपन हो जायेगा और उसके उंदर जो भी मटेरियल होगा वह दिखने लगेगा.
३.जो भी फाइल अंदर खुले.उसे आप कॉपी करके अपने पसंद की जगह पर पेस्ट कर दें.आपको CBR file के अंदर का मटेरियल मिल जायेगा.

नोटिस:---ध्यान देने वाली बात यह है की CBR file ज़िप फाइल के अंदर खोले और उसे वहीँ पर कॉपी करके दूसरे जगह कॉपी करे.

----------


## draculla

या फिर नीचे दिए गए लिंक पर जाकर सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड करके इंस्टाल कर ले.
यह आपको CBR फाइल सीधे सीधे खोलने में मदद करेगी.

http://filesflash.com/hqpgl6pd

----------


## lotus1782

मज़ा आ गया 
बहुत बढ़िया और अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## T.H.S.

बांके-की नई हास्य कॉमिक्स डाऊनलोड करे ..................................................  ...........

कुलक्षणी मणि 



यहाँ से डाऊनलोड करे 

दूसरा डाऊनलोड

----------


## T.H.S.

*नागराज की आनेवाली धमाकेदार नई कॉमिक्स -आदम*

----------


## chavi

*डोगा की 72 घंटे अभी तक नहीं आई क्या ?
कृप्या इस फ़रमाइश पर भी ध्यान दें*

----------


## draculla

> *डोगा की 72 घंटे अभी तक नहीं आई क्या ?
> कृप्या इस फ़रमाइश पर भी ध्यान दें*


अभी तक नहीं आई है.

----------


## T.H.S.

*इंतज़ार खत्म ...आ गया है ....राज कॉमिक्स की नई सेट्स ........

१.आदम ......
२.७२ घंटे .....
३.अंतर द्वंद ...
४ .एक्स ....*.....

----------


## T.H.S.

आदम-नागराज 


*डाऊनलोड* 

*Aadam_Nagraj.cbr - 24.1 MB*

*Aadam_Nagraj.cbr - 24.06 MB*

----------


## T.H.S.

*७२ घंटे -डोगा 
*


:right:डाऊनलोड :left:

*72 Ghante_Doga.cbr - 21.5 MB

72 Ghante_Doga.cbr - 21.51 MB*

----------


## T.H.S.

*एक्स -ध्रुव* 



:right:डाऊनलोड :left:

Axe_Dhruva.cbr - 30.6 MB

Axe_Dhruva.cbr - 30.56 MB

----------


## lion444202

बहुत बढियां प्रस्तुति हैं . धन्यवाद् आपका

----------


## T.H.S.

> बहुत बढियां प्रस्तुति हैं . धन्यवाद् आपका


THANKS 




:right:*डाऊनलोड* :left:

*Antardwand_Bhokal.cbr - 19.9 MB*

----------


## draculla

सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## T.H.S.

> सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र


बांके की नई हास्य कॉमिक्स ......


:right:डाऊनलोड :left:

Mrityu Yogam_Bankelal.cbr - 15.4 MB

----------


## draculla

वाह मित्र आपका इस सूत्र पर योगदान बहुत ही बढ़ियां है.
आपके मेहनत के लिए + रेप और नए वर्ष की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ.

----------


## T.H.S.

> वाह मित्र आपका इस सूत्र पर योगदान बहुत ही बढ़ियां है.
> आपके मेहनत के लिए + रेप और नए वर्ष की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ.


धन्यवाद मित्र ...आपको भी शुभकामनाए ...

----------


## T.H.S.

:bloom: साथियों ...भाइयो और मित्रों ..अब मै आपको बांकेलाल की लगभग हर कॉमिक्स का संग्रह का लिंक दे रहा हूँ ...सभी कॉमिक्स अच्छी गुणबत्ता (High Quality)में है ...डाऊनलोड करे और कॉमिक्स का मजा ले .. :bloom: 

लिंक्स ....


Bankelal_Lo main Aa Gaya.cbr - 7.5 MB
Bankelal_Kuber Ka Khajana.cbr - 9.7 MB
Bankelal_Kodhi raja.cbr - 7.8 MB
Bankelal_Khul Ja Sim Sim.cbr - 8.2 MB
Bankelal_Karva Chauth.cbr - 7.4 MB
Bankelal_Kar Bura Ho Bura.cbr - 9.8 MB
Bankelal_Kanthnag.cbr - 12.0 MB
Bankelal_Kam Bhakt.cbr - 12.6 MB
Bankelal_Kailashpati.cbr - 10.6 MB
Bankelal_Kaatpeet_Ki_Lakdi.cbr - 15.0 MB
Bankelal_Jalyaksh.cbr - 12.2 MB
Bankelal_Devraj Indra.cbr - 27.1 MB
Bankelal Aur Yakshkumar.cbr - 6.5 MB
6.[GENL]0148-Bankelal aur Shadi ka Shadyantra.pdf - 5.0 MB
Shadyantrakaari Aatma_Bankelal.cbr - 4.5 MB
Paras Patthar_Bankelal.cbr - 7.1 MB
Swarg_Ki_Musibat_Bankelal.cbr - 7.8 MB
Bankelal_Jhooth bole kauva kaate-..cbr - 16.3 MB
Bankelal_Janmdin-..cbr - 11.0 MB
Bankelal_Jaadugar Danga-..cbr - 13.4 MB
Bankelal_Jaadu ki jheel-..cbr - 8.3 MB
Bankelal_Jaadu ka ghada-..cbr - 10.9 MB
Bankelal_Holi Hai-..cbr - 7.9 MB
Bankelal_Ek Iit Ka Mahal-..cbr - 11.2 MB
Bankelal_Divyasundari-..cbr - 11.1 MB
Bankelal_Devputra-..cbr - 4.7 MB
Bankelal_Daridra-..cbr - 15.3 MB
Bankelal_Daku Chidiya-..cbr - 11.6 MB
Bankelal_Chudailon Ka Naach-..cbr - 10.6 MB
Bankelal_Chetak-..cbr - 11.9 MB
Bankelal_Chatrapati bankelal-..cbr - 30.9 MB
Bankelal_Chamatkaari jaden-..cbr - 14.2 MB
Bankelal_Chamatkaari jad-..cbr - 8.5 MB
Bankelal_Bhuton ki Toli-..cbr - 9.3 MB
Bankelal_Bechara bankelal-..cbr - 8.9 MB
Bankelal_Bansuriwala-..cbr - 7.7 MB
Bankelal_Bankeleela-..cbr - 12.7 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Vishalgarh Mein-..cbr - 10.0 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Tataiyya Lok Mein-..cbr - 9.3 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Sarplok Mein-..cbr - 9.0 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal ki taakat-..cbr - 8.6 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Kankaal Lok Mein-..cbr - 9.3 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Ka Aata-Bata-..cbr - 8.0 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Devlok Mein-..cbr - 8.6 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Ashwalok Men-..cbr - 7.2 MB
Bankelal_Anmol ratna-..cbr - 10.9 MB
Bankelal_Aafat Ki Poodiyan-..cbr - 11.6 MB
Bankelal_Aadamkhor anguli-..cbr - 14.9 MB
Tadipaar_Bankelal-..cbr - 12.6 MB
Swayamvar_Bankelal-..cbr - 29.8 MB

----------


## param692000

धन्यवाद मित्र आपका योगदान अमूल्य है

----------


## T.H.S.

Bankelal_Ulta Yog-..cbr - 11.7 MB
Bankelal_Ungalimaal-..cbr - 8.4 MB
Bankelal_Vaidya Bankelal-..cbr - 12.5 MB
Bankelal_Wo Mara Papad Wale Ko-..cbr - 8.4 MB
Shaitan khopdi_Bankelal-..cbr - 13.1 MB
Swayamvar_Bankelal-..cbr - 29.8 MB
Tadipaar_Bankelal-..cbr - 12.6 MB
Bankelal_Aadamkhor anguli-..cbr - 14.9 MB
Bankelal_Aafat Ki Poodiyan-..cbr - 11.6 MB
Bankelal_Anmol ratna-..cbr - 10.9 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Ashwalok Men-..cbr - 7.2 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Devlok Mein-..cbr - 8.6 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Ka Aata-Bata-..cbr - 8.0 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Kankaal Lok Mein-..cbr - 9.3 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal ki taakat-..cbr - 8.6 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Sarplok Mein-..cbr - 9.0 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Tataiyya Lok Mein-..cbr - 9.3 MB
Bankelal_Bankelal Vishalgarh Mein-..cbr - 10.0 MB
Bankelal_Bankeleela-..cbr - 12.7 MB
Bankelal_Bansuriwala-..cbr - 7.7 MB
Bankelal_Bechara bankelal-..cbr - 8.9 MB
Bankelal_Bhuton ki Toli-..cbr - 9.3 MB
Bankelal_Chamatkaari jad-..cbr - 8.5 MB

----------


## Shri Vijay

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र

----------


## T.H.S.

*आ गया है आतंकबाद के दुस्मन नागराज का नई शाहाकर .......*central 14



*
:right:१ -डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

*२** -डाऊनलोड यहाँ से*

----------


## abhi.dude

केवल कवर है………॥या पूरी कामिक्स्

----------


## draculla

बंधू पूरी कॉमिक्स है...जहाँ पर डाउनलोड लिखा हुआ है....वहां पर क्लिक करे.

----------


## draculla

*इस सूत्र में संभव हैं की पुराने लिंक डेड हो गए होंगें.
यदि कोई मित्र कॉमिक्स पढ़ने का इच्छुक है तो अवश्य सूचित करे.
उनके लिए नए लिंक की व्यवस्था कर दी जाएगी.
धन्यवाद*

----------


## salil1234

मैं कमिक्सो का बचपन से दीवाना हूँ तो मेरी और से बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद......

----------


## awesome-yaar

Indrajal comics ka bhi link chahiye...

----------


## bawa009

बचपन की याद ताज़ा कर दी मित्र

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*द्रेकुल्ला जी सूत्र को पुनह गति दें! आपका कहना सही है, पुराने ज्यादातर  लिंक निष्क्रिय हो चुके हैं! संभव हो तो फिर से सूत्र में नयी कोमिक्सों को  डालने कि कोशिश करें!

मित्र, यदि आपके पास कोई कोमिक्स पीडीऍफ़ के रूप में हो तो वो जरूर डालें!  क्यूंकि ज्यादातर कोमिक्सों को देखते समय अगले पिछले पेज पहले और बाद में  खुलते रहते हैं!
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*द्रेकुल्ला जी कुछ सहयोग मेरी तरफ से!  आशा है सभी मित्रों को पसंद आये! यदि कोमिक्स रिपीट हो रही हो तो क्षमा करें!*

*राज कोमिक्स की प्रस्तुति
लेवल  जीरो  


download 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ब्लागर 




download
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*धिक्कार 




download
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*

दा टेन डेडलिएस्ट

the ten deadliest 


download 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*हल्ला बोल 



 download 
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बांकेलाल जी का शाहकार 
दूध घास*





*download*

----------


## draculla

कृपया जाँच कर लें क्योकि कॉमिक्स ३४४ और ३४५ डाउनलोड नहीं हो रही है.

----------


## nirsha

मित्र पहले एक कार्टून पुस्तक *बहादुर* आती थी क्या उस पर कुछ मिल सकता है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> कृपया जाँच कर लें क्योकि कॉमिक्स ३४४ और ३४५ डाउनलोड नहीं हो रही है.


*मित्र यहाँ लिंक देने से पहले मैंने खुद डाऊनलोड की थी और अभी दुबारा चैक किया! आप भी एक बार फिर से चैक करें !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मित्र पहले एक कार्टून पुस्तक *बहादुर* आती थी क्या उस पर कुछ मिल सकता है


*हवालदार बहादुर या सिर्फ बहादुर??
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*थ्रिल और होर्रार से भरी कोमिक्स 

एक कटोरा खून!*



*download*

----------


## navneet01

मित्र पहले फेंटम ,बहादुर और चाचा चौधरी आती थी क्या अब भी उनकी कुछ कोमिक्स मिल सकती है

----------


## Sutanshu

Bhai koi mujhe Thrill Horror comics ...
RAJDHANI EXPRESS or PEEPAL KA PED rajcomics ka download link de sakta hai ..
thanx

----------


## Sutanshu

Bhai plz koi Rajcomic Thrill Horror....
Rajdhani Express or Peepal ka ped ke dw link dega ..

----------


## Sutanshu

Bhai log Doga ki Comics Hitchhiker Doga Diaries 1 download yha se kre ..
http://www.facebook.com/placerajcomics ...

----------


## Sutanshu

Doga -Hitchhiker Doga Diaries 1
http://www.facebook.com/placerajcomics

----------


## T.H.S.

*


:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

----------


## T.H.S.

*:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

----------


## T.H.S.

​



*:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

----------


## draculla

सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद + रेप

----------


## T.H.S.

> सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद + रेप


थैंक्स ......

----------


## T.H.S.

*:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

----------


## chetan999

HAWALDAR BAHADUR...

----------


## jai 123

कामिक्स के नाम ही बडे रोचक है जो पढने वाले कि जिज्ञासा बढाने के लिए काफी है
मुझे बचपन मे कामिक्स का बहुत शौक था फिर भी पड नही पाता था आज सबकुछ है पर टाइम नही है
आप सबको कामिक्स उपलब्ध करवाने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## thenawnitkumar

महोदय
मै बचपन में कॉमिक्स का बहुत बड़ा फेन एंड संग्रहकर्ता था, किन्तु पढाई के कारन ये छूट गया,
अब फिर से बचपन की कॉमिस्क पढ़ने का मन करता हैं... मै राज कॉमिक्स के नागराज और धुर्व का बड़ा फेन था,
क्या आप मेरी कुछ हेल्प कर सकते है की इन को मै ऑन लीन या डाउन लोड कर के पढ़ सकू, और कृपया ये हिंदी में ही हो तो बेहतर है, :book:

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> कृपया जाँच कर लें क्योकि कॉमिक्स ३४४ और ३४५ डाउनलोड नहीं हो रही है.


*आप पुनह देखें! मुझे कोई समस्या नज़र नहीं आई!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> HAWALDAR BAHADUR...





> मित्र पहले एक कार्टून पुस्तक *बहादुर* आती थी क्या उस पर कुछ मिल सकता है






*hawaldaar bahadur*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*
hawaldaar bahadur aur karamaati bakra*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*hawaldaar bahadur aur shhh,....koi hai!!*

----------


## T.H.S.

*:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

----------


## T.H.S.

*:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

----------


## Devil khan

bhai koi ye comix de sakta hai ????????????//

----------


## T.H.S.

> bhai koi ye comix de sakta hai ????????????//


*भाई ..आपके लिए ..काल कराल ..

*


*:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

----------


## T.H.S.

डोगा -नामर्द 


*:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

----------


## T.H.S.

*:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> *भाई ..आपके लिए ..काल कराल ..
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *:right:डाऊनलोड यहाँ से :left:*


mediafire link 

http://www.mediafire.com/?x22tkp2x2xib9ie
password
downloadhindicomic.blogspot.com

----------


## ingole

अत्यंत उपयोगी सूत्र....विशेषकर भारत कुमार जी को धन्यवाद जिनकी वजह से अब मैं  ऑनलाइन बिना डाउनलोड किये हुए ही साड़ी कोमिक्स पढ़ पा रहा हु...

----------


## rahuliam

यार ये सब लिंक तो नेट से मिल जाती है..अगर हमारे लिए कुछ करना हो तो डायमंड कॉमिक्स का फ्री लिंक बताये न सर

----------


## Yatuswami

Kya yaha par Bachho ke liye aachhi siksha mile vesi koi comic mil payegi ?

----------


## Yatuswami

धन्यवाद, बहुत अच्छा है.

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

भाई इसका लिंक कहाँ है ?


> *हेड्रोन* 
> 
> Attachment 31407

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

> *इस सूत्र में संभव हैं की पुराने लिंक डेड हो गए होंगें.
> यदि कोई मित्र कॉमिक्स पढ़ने का इच्छुक है तो अवश्य सूचित करे.
> उनके लिए नए लिंक की व्यवस्था कर दी जाएगी.
> धन्यवाद*


द्रेक्युला भाई सभी लिंक डेड हो चुके कृपया उन्हें ठीक कर दें धन्यवाद

----------


## pinky jain

> द्रेक्युला भाई सभी लिंक डेड हो चुके कृपया उन्हें ठीक कर दें धन्यवाद


ye to drekula ji hi karenge

----------


## rchura

बचपन की यादें ताज़ा हो गई।

----------


## Aeolian

sutr age jari rakhe

----------


## nikneo

> *मित्र यहाँ लिंक देने से पहले मैंने खुद डाऊनलोड की थी और अभी दुबारा चैक किया! आप भी एक बार फिर से चैक करें !*


कृपया दुबारा चेक करें | ३४५ ' दूध घास ' डाउनलोड नहीं हो पा रही है |

----------


## Tempter

> कृपया दुबारा चेक करें | ३४५ ' दूध घास ' डाउनलोड नहीं हो पा रही है |



http://www.mediafire.com/download/vw...s_Bankelal.pdf

----------

